# Adjusting the OPV (over Pressure Valve) Gaggia Classic



## AndyL

OPV Adjustment for the Gaggia Classic

1. You will need a pressure gauge that has been modified to fit the bottom of the standard domestic Gaggia portafilter. (fig a)










This assembly cost me less than £10 to construct and the parts were readily available.

2. Prime and warm up your machine to the normal operating temperature (At least 20 mins).

3. You'll notice that there's no basket in the portafilter above, false pressure readings will be given if you leave it in there. Fill the pressure gauge with water from your machine before attaching it to the head. This serves to eliminate the chances of air being trap in the portafilter and primes your machine for the first test.

4. Switch the pump on. As the pressure rises open the steam valve a little, this will hopefully allow any remaining air out of the system. Once you have a steady stream of water from the steam wand close it and allow the pressure to build until it settles.

If you've never adjusted your OPV before you'll probably looking at around 14 bar of pressure. These machines are shipped at this pressure for use with pods so if you do use pods don't touch a thing. Make a note of your reading and switch off the pump.

5. SWITCH THE POWER OFF AT THE WALL AND REMOVE THE PLUG FOR ABSOLUTE PEACE OF MIND.

6. Remove the two screws from the rear of the top plate and lift away. There is an earth wire attached to the cover, remove it but do not forget to replace it on reassembly.

7. It's hot in there, be careful. Part of the reason for having the machine warm is that it comes apart a lot easier. Locate the OPV (fig b)










(fig b) OPV valve

Remove the pipe and put it to one side out of the way. (fig c)[/center]












(fig c) OPV pipe removed
​
Using a ratchet wrench, extension and 17mm head remove the top of the OPV. I have specified the tool because I have read of people attempting this with spanners or adjustable spanner even pliers. This is a really bad idea. Like I said it's hot and you will inevitable burn yourself. At best a spanner will slip and you may damage something else such as your solenoid.

Once the top of the OPV is removed you will see a small 5mm (3/16) hex head inside. It can be difficult to see sometimes as there will be water on top of it, but trust me it's there. (fig d 1 and 2)












(fig d 1) OPV, 5 mm hex head revealed
​
Insert a 5mm (3/16) Allen key in the hole and turn it anti clockwise approximately 270° or three quarters of a turn. Reassemble your machine in reverse order. Don't forget that earth wire and re test the pressure.

8. This is known as a static pressure test which means there's no flow through the portafilter. The pressure you should be aiming for is 10 bar not 9 bar. This is because the difference between a static reading of 9 bar and a dynamic reading i.e. with flow through the head is 1 bar less. Therefore you need to set your machines to 10 bar which will give you 9 bar dynamic.

Here's a video of the gauge in action (at this point it's reading 9 bar instead of 10 bar) 

__
https://flic.kr/p/9LQDDk

9. You will need to repeat this a few times to get it right but it's worth it IMHO. I am pulling vastly improved shots with much better crema.

Disclaimer: I can not be held responsible for any damage that may invalidate any warranty. You should only attempt this adjustment if you know what you are doing and have the right tools to do it. If you do not feel in any way confident then leave it alone.


----------



## MikeHag

Nice work Andy!

Just one thing....



> Last edited by AndyL; 1 Minute Ago at 05:07. Reason: grammer


You may need to edit once more.... Reason: spelling


----------



## james10

I take my hat off to you Sir.

Pictures are great and the write-up is spot on.


----------



## AndyL

Thank you James.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

Andy - how many times did you have to repeat this proceedure to get the magic 10 bar (9 actual) : -

''Insert a 5mm (3/16) Allen key in the hole and turn it anti clockwise approximately 270° or three quarters of a turn. Reassemble your machine in reverse order. Don't forget that earth wire and re test the pressure''

Cheers


----------



## MikeHag

I did the OPV mod using the blind basket method a few months ago, and it took about four adjustments before I found the spot.


----------



## AndyL

The first 270 degree turn will get you close most likey. From there you have to use your judgement and make small adjustments most probably. It's the luck of the draw, you just keep going until you hit it. I think it took me 3 attempts to get it right in the end.

It may seem a lot of fussing about but once it's done it's done. You won't need to do it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

Well A big thanks to Andy for firstly lending me his pressure gauge and secondly not call screening me fathers day lol

When i first ran the gauge it went straight off the gauge! Rang Andy really worried lol Got it sorted after firstly gulp..... adusting it the wrong way (my wife and daughter both felt the need to talk during this stage!) anyway I think 3 adjustments are needed and the hardest part was getting the earth clip off!

Anyway just another little thing on the classic theres 3 tabs at the front of the top you need the middle tab showing (When the tops on) and give the water funnel a little push to get the cover back on correctly.

Ive spoken to Andy and hes kindly offered to pass his gauge around and the borrower just pays the last sender the postage fee Recorded is £5.85

So shall we start a little list of who would like to borrow it?

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3)

4)

5)

6)


----------



## MikeHag

Makes great sense!

I'll go next please. Will PM you my details.

Thanks chaps.

Who's after me then?


----------



## PaulN

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4)

5)

6)


----------



## funinacup

I'd be up for giving it a bash after Mike if that's ok with Andy?

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5)

6)


----------



## AndyL

it's fine by me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pendragoncs

Do you mind if i have a go as well? Would that be OK Andy?


----------



## AndyL

yeah of course guys just help yourselves. just add your names to the list and repost it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1

I feel left out now, boohoo.


----------



## MikeHag

Ok then Gary, how about that video of brewing with your V60 using that cool kettle, or something









(Sorry... off topic!)


----------



## AndyL

I second that Mike.. the whole V60 thing is a mystery to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pendragoncs

thanks

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5) PendragonCS

6)


----------



## PaulN

Will be out tonight Special Delivery


----------



## PaulN

1) AndyL

2) PaulN Posted

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5) PendragonCS

6)


----------



## MartinB

When you get it back Andy I may well be up for this modification. Just received my Classic today. I'll bring it over!


----------



## AndyL

If I were you Martin I'd just add my name to the list. I will be moving to Newcastle in August and I can't guarantee if I'll get it back before I move.

If I'm still here I'll come over and do it for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukevl

A newbie here but very keen to get on board if that is okay? Happy to pay a deposit if you want.

Thanks


----------



## AndyL

just add your name to the list Luke, it's just done on trust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag

Just to keep things transparent, I have the gauge right now and will be passing it onto Michael (funinacup) asap. I can bring it to Glasgow tomorrow if you're around, Michael.... short notice, so if not then no problem.


----------



## lukevl

1) AndyL

2) PaulN Posted

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5) PendragonCS

6) Lukevl

If I jumped the que let me know.


----------



## AndyL

Just curious where the gauge is right now and how you're getting on with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

I have it currently and successfully adjusted my opv earlier. I say successfully...I haven't made any coffee with it yet!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup) Has Gauge

5) PendragonCS

6) Lukevl

Maybe I should have included Andys Mobile number for a 24 hour help desk? lol


----------



## lukevl

Are you sending on to pendragon soon? Do I send my addresss to pendragon?


----------



## AndyL

Let's try and keep things transparent as to the gauges current location and when it's being sent on. Whoever's next on the list should PM their address details to the current holder.

And of course it's good to hear how you all get on with the adjustment and how it's impacted your shots. Good or bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

Absolutely. I currently have the gauge, been seriously busy so has delayed my passing it on. Will be posted to pendragoncs tomorrow









Successfully adjusted my opv, haven't noticed a startling difference in shots but certainly more solid/consistent pucks and has had no detrimental effects.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup) Has Gauge

5) PendragonCS

6) Lukevl

7) Edwin

Thank you!


----------



## pendragoncs

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5) PendragonCS, Has Gauge

6) Lukevl

7) Edwin

I've now got the Gauge thanks Michael.

I'll try and get the adjustment done before the weekend and pass the gauge on this week.


----------



## lukevl

Sounds good- can't wait! I'll get the adjusment done on mine the day it gets here and send on the next day.

Edwin- can you send me your address please?


----------



## Edwin

Just tried to Luke


----------



## Edwin

And hopefully now that I've made 5 postings I'll be able to send you a PM....


----------



## lukevl

Done the mod. Thank you very much for the loan. Posted to Edwin yesterday.

A word of warning for all- the gauge only goes to 10 bar and the gaggias can often be 14 or so. It's best to wind down the pressure as per the instructions before pressure testing and wind back up between tests to ensure the gauge does not get damaged. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## AndyL

Thanks very much Luke. I'm sure the gauge goes to 11 bar btw. But hey like you say better safe than sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin

Arrived today - thanks Luke.

I'll do the business over the weekend then...back to you Andy? I've noticed that you're in Bristol so maybe I'll be able to drop it off with you.


----------



## PaulN

Ahhhh group hug!

Just a huge thanks to Andy for loaning his gauge. And to this forum for the honesty of its members to allow it.

How apt the last person is close to Andy.


----------



## AndyL

Thanks Paul. It is quite funny how it's boomeranged. Thanks all for looking after my gauge.

Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulck

Hi. I'm new to this forum - this is my first post. I've been trying to establish the grouphead pressure on my Gaggia Evolution (modded with adjustable Classic OPV).

Is it easy/cheap enough to build your own pressure gauge? And where might I find instructions?


----------



## AndyL

Welcome to the forum.

This may help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=17937

Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulck

Thanks - this is very helpful. I will order the parts.

As I am using an Evolution (i.e. has no 3-way solenoid valve), albeit with an upgraded adjustable SPV, there is no chance that using a pressure gauge will damage my machine, is there?


----------



## pulck

My newly assembled pressure gauge doesn't work! In fact when I try to get a reading the needle doesn't budge at all.

I'm using the water pressure gauge from Coffeehit. Unfortunately I couldn't get hold of an elbow fitting to fit between the PF and the gauge. The best I could find in the local plumbing suppliers was a tee fitting with an end cap in one end.

Would my more elaborate set-up stop me from getting a reading?

It's a bit odd that the needle doesn't move at all, which makes me think I'm doing something stupid.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## AndyL

You're not leaving the basket in the PF are you? If not it might be useful to see a pic of your gauge setup. Sorry for the delay answering I'm hideously busy atm.

---

- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulck

Thanks for your reply. I did not have the basket in.

However, I realised after my last post that the pressure gauge had somehow blocked up my machine. The backflushing had presumably clogged up the pea-valve and there was actually very little water coming out of the grouphead at all when I tried hitting the brew switch without the PF in place.

I tried again today, however, and the blockage must have dislodged. I'm now able to take a reading from the gauge which is saying about 9 bar. However, there is water dripping out of my elaborate gauge setup (see pics) so I doubt if that is an accurate reading.

The problem is that, because my tee fitting has various adapters on it to get it to fit to the PF and to the gauge itself, there are too many places where pressure/water can leak. I've wrapped teflon tape around the threads, and used a spanner to tighten, but still no dice.

My best bet maybe to try to get hold of the right elbow fitting. I will have to do this online, as my local plumbing supplier doesn't have an elbow that fits. SBS wanted £15 for delivery. Any ideas who else might supply the right bits for a more reasonable price?

PS/ No worries for the delay. I realise people have things to do other than sort out my coffee machine!


----------



## tommyturnip

1) AndyL

2) PaulN

3) MikeHag

4) Michael (funinacup)

5) PendragonCS, Has Gauge

6) Lukevl

7) Edwin

8) Tom

Last posted list was a few weeks ago, so I am not sure where the gauge is now. I would like to borrow it next if that's okay .


----------



## AndyL

The gauge is now back with me. I am extremely busy right now and in the middle of moving house so I'm afraid you'll have to hold off until my move is complete, sorry.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.443681,-2.617115

- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbonkid85

As an aside, did anyone have problems opening up the OPV?

I tried a while back with a box spanner, but just couldn't shift the nut...

Does a hot machine make a big difference?


----------



## ChiarasDad

Yes, my OPV was insanely hard to turn. Hot vs. cold machine didn't make much difference for me. I ultimately shifted it with a tyre-changing wrench, the kind that has accepts a suitably sized socket wrench bit on the end and has 18-24" of leverage on the other so you can really put some force on it.


----------



## carbonkid85

I will gladly admit that my tool box is somewhat lacking...! Is this the kind of wrench/socket combo?

http://cl.ly/3i3W0k1R0m3q391O0V2e


----------



## ChiarasDad

That is in fact the very one -- came up with "Instant order update ... you purchased this item on 31 Aug 2010" when I hit the link


----------



## PaulN

A socket on an extension is all you need no dramas on mine. I did adjust it the wrong way first time due to my daughter chatting in my ear!


----------



## carbonkid85

Tyre wrench on the way!

I would really appreciate a loan of the pressure gauge if it gets going again. Good luck with the house move Andy - there are few things I hate more than packing everything into boxes and then unpacking everything again!


----------



## Andy635

AndyL said:


> I will be moving to Newcastle in August


Is that Newcastle upon Tyne? If so, I wouldn't mind checking my pressure. I stripped my opv to check for scale & clean & in doing so completely lost my settings.


----------



## carbonkid85

Wow. Just used my tyre wrench and the OPV nut slid right off. No resistance at all. Just shows the importance of having the right tool for the job!

I haven't got a pressure gauge, so used the water debit test method instead. 3/4 turn resulted in an output of 110ml/30secs which I stopped at. I figure it isn't the most accurate method of calibrating the OPV anyway, so 10ml out is probably okay.

Just pulled a test shot and the difference is noticeable. My grinder is slightly out of step now, but even with a slightly slow shot, there was a much greater volume of crema and the mouthfeel of the espresso changed completely.

Definitely worth doing!


----------



## ChiarasDad

Glad to hear it was a success!


----------



## PaulN

Agree. The difference adjusting the OPV using a bottomless PF is huge.... i get no spritz at all and nice slow extraction.


----------



## MartinB

Does anyone know where to purchase a gauge from?


----------



## funinacup

I'm sure CoffeeHit sell a pressure gauge - not sure if it'd have the right fitting on it or not though!


----------



## pulck

Yes, Coffehit's gauge is the one I got. See this thread for more details: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3748-Gaggia-Pressure-Testing-Kit&p=17937

However, I couldn't get hold of the other parts from SBS listed in that thread, but I believe what you will need is:

- 1/4" elbow (which fits the Gaggia portafilter spout)

- 3/8" X 1/4" reducing bush (which fits the gauge to the elbow)


----------



## reneb

hi there - my first post here so be gentle and excuse my woeful ignorance!

i'm a bit of a novice at all this. having had a dualit espressivo which was beginning to give up the ghost after a couple of years, i decided to plump for a decent machine to replace it. i was never very happy with the dualit, though it did look ok on the worktop.

anyway, to get to my question. with one of the newer gaggia classics, which use the perfect crema device in the portafilter, is it worthwhile or advisable to reduce the pressure setting on the opv? is this a stupid question? i have no idea, but any advice would be appreciated









should i try and source one of the old style filter baskets? if so, any idea where i can get one?


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Reneb

Forget about changing the OPV this early on, and buy a filter basket from Happy Donkey

The perfect crema device could be holding your extractions back from being the best they can be

Do you have a decent tamper too? You will need one with a normal filter basket.


----------



## reneb

thanks glenn

i'll order a proper filter basket from happy donkey. should have done this when i ordered some stuff from them recently.

afraid i don't have a decent tamper, just the horrible plastic thing that came with the machine - any recommendations?

haven't even started down the coffee grinding route yet, bit perplexed as to what grinder i should go for etc.


----------



## Glenn

Your Gaggia Clasic has 58mm basket

Try;

Coffee Hit (good range of Reg barber tampers)

Cream Supplies (nice Motta tampers)

Espresso Products (like the Coffee Forums UK Tampers featured on here)

This will get you started

The banner links on this site will take you to some good suppliers for these products

Prices vary. You can spend £15-£150 on a tamper

I'll reveal what a £150 tamper looks like after xmas (I bought one for my wife







)


----------



## reneb

thanks again glenn, much appreciated

i'll try and order all this over the weekend

that's an impressive sounding tamper you've got your wife - hope she gets you something as nice in return!


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I would advise you to get a bottomless portafilter from happy donkey.

They are great quality and will really help highlight any problems with your beans, grind, tamping etc, although they're very unforgiving so errors are exposed in all their gory detail!

As a bonus they're also much easier to keep clean!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821644,-3.026082


----------



## reneb

thanks johnniewalker, will look into a bottomless portafilter after i've sorted out a grinder and a tamper - one step at a time i guess!

no idea what grinder to go for - will have to do some investigation.


----------



## 29er

Just found some bits in the shed and made a gauge and adjusted my machine. Made a few shots and it seems ok. Will find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## noellebon

hello all,

having read and appreciated many of your comments on many threads I find myself sucked deeper into the obsessive search for a better espresso...)

Recently got a refurbed MDF grinder with the instant results you all had prepared me for...

quickly decided to replace my gaggia baby with a new classic; discovered and discarded the pressurised filter baskets (thanks to various other threads here); and am using standard single & double baskets from Baby..

Early shots not as good as I had been getting but still experimenting with grind, beans, dose and timing..

but... having done all this forum surfing I'm left with the idea me "new" classic might be set up for too much pressure, and that I should therefore investigate further and consider the OPV mod... which is so well described it seems it would be easy..

So, my first thought is to use the blind filter basket which I have to measure the pressure by flow rate - and I would love some clarification on how exactly to do that.

Secondly, presuming the pressure is significantly high - should i use the same method to adjust the OPV...

Or, should I be asking how to borrow (or build) a pressure gauge for either or both of the 2 stages...

thanks in advance for any advice you might have to offer (and once again for all the advice I've already taken in the past couple of months of gathering obsession)

noel


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Noel

Adjusting the OPV should be a last resort measure. Most are set at the factory within good tolerances.


----------



## MikeHag

Be careful with using both the single and double baskets. In my experience you need to change the grind quite a bit when you change the basket... single needs finer otherwise it will pour too quickly, which could seem like over-high pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## noellebon

Glenn said:


> Welcome Noel
> 
> Adjusting the OPV should be a last resort measure. Most are set at the factory within good tolerances.


Thanks Glenn, i'll certainly focus on my technique for now....

..and with thanks also to Mike



MikeHag said:


> Be careful with using both the single and double baskets. In my experience you need to change the grind quite a bit when you change the basket... single needs finer otherwise it will pour too quickly, which could seem like over-high pressure. Just a thought.


i guess i'll be using just the double basket to try and get it right...

never even occurred to me that changing baskets would make such a difference..

..however, I will no doubt be tempted to at least try to estimate the pressure using the flow rate..

(too many seemingly horrified references to new classics "14bar"...

...and doing this kind of test seems to be all a part of the fun / learning process)

so it would be great if someone could advise me of the right approach...


----------



## MikeHag

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?199-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic...


----------



## PaulN

Message to Andy

Any chance my brother-in-law can borrow your pressure gauge to set his gaggia up? From simply comparing the flow rates from mine to his, his already seems to have less pressure than mine which is at 9 bar.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## pendragoncs

PaulN said:


> Message to Andy
> 
> Any chance my brother-in-law can borrow your pressure gauge to set his gaggia up? From simply comparing the flow rates from mine to his, his already seems to have less pressure than mine which is at 9 bar.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PaulN


I've not seen any posts from Andy for a while. I sent him a pm a few days ago hoping everything was ok with his twin girls and the move to Newcastle but haven't heard. Hope all is well.

Jason


----------



## 2003-wood

Hi Andy,

Hope your move has not been too stressful!

I have a GC which is around 5 Years old and not performing very well.

Is there any chance I could borrow your gauge.

I would obviously pay postage both ways up to Glasgow and back to Newcastle.

If not - no problem, I realise a lot of people have asked for a borrow.

Best

Sean


----------



## antdad

2003-wood said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Hope your move has not been too stressful!
> 
> I have a GC which is around 5 Years old and not performing very well.
> 
> Is there any chance I could borrow your gauge.
> 
> I would obviously pay postage both ways up to Glasgow and back to Newcastle.
> 
> If not - no problem, I realise a lot of people have asked for a borrow.
> 
> Best
> 
> Sean


You can put together a gauge for about seven quid with parts from fleabay, water pressure gauge + 3/8 threaded elbow + 1/4 reducer.


----------



## maarten_booij

If the gauge will be going around again, I am certainly keen on borrowing it! Adjusted the opv today actually, to 125ml/30sec. Made a small difference, but would like to set the pressure properly


----------



## AndyL

Hi there I'm afraid the gauge is in storage atm so is unavailable, sorry

Andy

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.996544,-1.610525


----------



## AndyL

By the way, as mentioned in earlier posts it's fairly easy to make these test rigs up yourself. This link should help.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3748

Andy


----------



## maarten_booij

Thanks Andy. I will be making one myself soon, and will gladly send it around to whoever is interested to borrow it.


----------



## Guest

First post, so hello to all and thanks for all the advice on these boards. As far as the spout being stuck - pass a small screwdriver through the holes and it should give you the torque to undo it. For those of you like me who do not have a gauge (I live in a village outside Barcelona and it's really difficult to find these things here) - you can still do this mod, just not as accurately.

I basically put a nut and bolt with some washers through my portafilter to create a backflush. Open the Classic, pull off the water tube, undo the OPV with a socket (it's stiff the first time but don't overtighten when you replace it) and turn anti-clockwise with a key - nearly a full turn. Replace the opv and the tube - put the blind basket in and switch on. Once it is full and returning water - switch off the machine and then measure how much water is returned to the tank in 30 seconds. We're aiming for about 125 ml.

Even with this less accurate measure, I am finding that my shots are consistantly velvet in texture and the crema is a deeper colour as compared to the white crema I was getting before. I also have to grind less fine and have discovered some of the more delicate flavours in the coffee I am using. I hope my method is correct - even if it isn't, my coffee sure tastes better!


----------



## Django

I think I'll be trying this mod soon. Cheers OP for the detailed instructions.

Is there a pressure gauge floating around still? Would be very grateful for a loan.


----------



## Milesy

I would also be interested as well please.


----------



## Milesy

Anyone? Thanks


----------



## zbikman

Hello guys. Does anyone know how to increase pressure if I don't have an OPV valve? (got Gaggia Selecta Deluxe)

I've checked the pressure and guage shows 9bar. According to Andys instructions should be a 10bars on the guage.

So does anyone know how to increase the pressure (+1bar) on my Gaggia?

I've stretched the spring which is inside the flow vlave but that just helped a 0.5 bar more. Should I stretched more again?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## tribs

I found that the difference between static and dynamic pressure on my machine was less than 0.5 bar so I think you're probably bang on.

Anywhere between 8-10 is supposedly in the optimal range.


----------



## zbikman

tribs said:


> I found that the difference between static and dynamic pressure on my machine was less than 0.5 bar so I think you're probably bang on.
> 
> Anywhere between 8-10 is supposedly in the optimal range.


That's great! Many thanks Tribs


----------



## zbikman

Milesy said:


> Anyone? Thanks


Found one on ?Bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221104426550?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

but will be cheaper to make one yourself - I quess (?)


----------



## steveocal

I did this pressure test with the kit from ebay and I'm wondering is it advisable to put the spout back onto the botom of the portafilter, I always pour into one vessel rather than two and it seems to me that the spout is just another piece of metal the coffee hits unnecessarily?

any cons to leaving the spout off?


----------



## funinacup

You won't get a nice smooth stream of liquid, it will be a bit splashy and not very pretty. Other than that, none.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## steveocal

...so better back on than leave off?


----------



## MartinB

Yes i'd say.


----------



## steveocal

thanks - back on so.


----------



## steveocal

I'm doing the pressure test at the moment on my gaggia classic. Here's a video of it showing 12 bar pressure.






there is a little water leaking from the join between the portfilter and the guage, I've applied teflon tape in a subsequent test and reduced this to very little water - will a few drips coming out of the filter affect the reading? Most people suggest that the factory setting is around 14 bar, so I may be getting a low reading?


----------



## megastream

hey guys, is the loan guage scheme still running? I'd like to borrow it if is please. Thanks John


----------



## AndyL

Lol that would be mine and I afraid it's in storage in Bristol.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carbonkid85

Just about to send mine to Ronsil. Maybe he could send to you when he's done?


----------



## lookseehear

My old gauge went around a few places then I lost track of it. I think maybe Obsy has it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronsil

carbonkid85 said:


> Just about to send mine to Ronsil. Maybe he could send to you when he's done?


Happy to pass it on if required. Let carbonkid85 know & PM me your address.


----------



## aphelion

Hi Ronsil,

I'm new to the forum (unfortunately it won't let me PM you until 5 posts).

Any chance you could send me the gauge next?

Can e-mail you details/paypal postage etc.

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## ronsil

No problem but I don't have it yet. Should be here within a couple of days.

Clear it first with 'carbonkid85' so he can keep tabs where it is.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks Ron,

Carbonkid85, please would it be ok for Ron to post onto me once he's finished?

Thanks

Andy



ronsil said:


> No problem but I don't have it yet. Should be here within a couple of days.
> 
> Clear it first with 'carbonkid85' so he can keep tabs where it is.


----------



## carbonkid85

Of course!


----------



## aphelion

Cheers guys, Ron give me a shout when you're done and i'll paypal you some money









By the way, i'm new to the forum, and just bought a 4 year old gaggia for £60.. looking forward to seeing what sort of pressure its kicking out..

Any advice or recommended threads on temp surfing? (I usually make cappuccinos) thx Andy


----------



## ronsil

Received the gauge today. When you can PM me (+5 posts) your address I'll probably get it away to you by next weekend

The gadget is very light & I'm happy with a couple of 1st. class stamps. I'll give you my address when I hear from you.


----------



## aphelion

Great thanks, did you get the PM by the way?


----------



## ronsil

AOK Address received - doing the mod over the next couple of evenings.


----------



## aphelion

great, hope your mod works out thx


----------



## ronsil

Have now passed on the gauge lent by carbonkid85, many thanks.

My first reading on the Classic was 12.5 (probably 11.5 actual). I reduced this to 10.0 which I hope will be 9.0 actual. Much better pours at this pressure with more crema & flavour.

Now having completed the changeover of the steam wand, a good descale, throwing out the supplied basket & restricter & reduced the pressure my son in law, whose Machine it is, is in coffee heaven with results he is now achieving.


----------



## tribs

ronsil said:


> Have now passed on the gauge lent by carbonkid85, many thanks.
> 
> My first reading on the Classic was 12.5 (probably 11.5 actual). I reduced this to 10.0 which I hope will be 9.0 actual. Much better pours at this pressure with more crema & flavour.
> 
> Now having completed the changeover of the steam wand, a good descale, throwing out the supplied basket & restricter & reduced the pressure my son in law, whose Machine it is, is in coffee heaven with results he is now achieving.


Glad to hear it. Job done.


----------



## AndyL

I love it when a plan comes together.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion

Gauge received thx Ron

Looks like its putting out 14 bar..


----------



## aphelion

Ok guys, pressure now sorted..where should I send the gauge next? thx


----------



## seeq

I didn't realise one was going around again. I'd like to borrow it at some point, but I don't want to jump the queue, so if anyone is waiting.....


----------



## carbonkid85

I'm not aware of it going anywhere after aphelion. Think it might be heading back to Ronsil to send to me though. You're certainly welcome to borrow when I know it's whereabouts!


----------



## aphelion

yep, its with me..will send back to ronsil tomorrow or friday

ron, please can you PM me your address? thx


----------



## seeq

Aphelion, if nobody else wants it, you could send it straight to me, saves somebody somewhere paying unnecessary postage, unless ronsil needs it again first?


----------



## carbonkid85

Agreed, post it on to Seeq unless I've missed something obvious!


----------



## ronsil

I asked for it to come back to me so I could add some postage to the packet to cover your original cost of sending it to me.


----------



## carbonkid85

Oooh that's a nice thought although it was only a couple of quid. I'm happy for it to carry on a bit if other people can use it!


----------



## reneb

ronsil, would you be ok if i borrowed it at some point as well?


----------



## aphelion

ok, gonna pass this on to seeq..

gauge worked a treat, now pumping at 10bar









thx all


----------



## Charliej

I wouldn't mind borrowing it as well some time after xmas when I'll actually have the time to check my classic.


----------



## karmacafe

Hey guys , I'm a new member but long time Lurker, could I borrow the unit, I'm happy to pay a deposit , thank you in advance , I understand if its a no









Also is this mod ok with out the naked portafilter ?


----------



## aphelion

hi karmacafe

gauge is on its way to seeq today.. you'd best check with carbonkid85, but should be able to pass it onwards...

regards

andy


----------



## reneb

hi aphelion, i think there's a few people asking to borrow this. should we check with ronsil first if he's happy for it to keep going around, and also try and sort out an order in which to circulate it?

ian


----------



## reneb

i've lost track of who's gauge it is - is it carbonkid85's?


----------



## karmacafe

carbonkid85 said:


> Oooh that's a nice thought although it was only a couple of quid. I'm happy for it to carry on a bit if other people can use it!


Hi buddy was wondering if its ok to lend the pressure valve , it's much appreciated


----------



## carbonkid85

Haha. Yep it's mine. And you're all welcome to borrow. Will figure out where it is and who's next in line then PM you!


----------



## karmacafe

carbonkid85 said:


> Haha. Yep it's mine. And you're all welcome to borrow. Will figure out where it is and who's next in line then PM you!


Fantastic , thank you for your kindness


----------



## karmacafe

seeq said:


> Aphelion, if nobody else wants it, you could send it straight to me, saves somebody somewhere paying unnecessary postage, unless ronsil needs it again first?


Hi there , any idea who has the valve after your done with it, I confirmed that's it's ok to borrow it


----------



## seeq

Hey all. The gauge is currently in the post on its way to me. I have a busy week, but will try and get it done and sent first class in time for it to arrive to the next person before Christmas. I believe reneb is next on the list.

Reneb, if you PM me your address I'll update you and this forum when I have sent it.

Ben


----------



## karmacafe

Any news on next user ??


----------



## seeq

Just to update everyone. I have the gauge and have sorted out the valve now. I have sent renab a PM asking for his address. I will need to post it on Monday, so if renab hasn't got back to me I will send it to karamcafe first.

Ben


----------



## karmacafe

seeq said:


> Just to update everyone. I have the gauge and have sorted out the valve now. I have sent renab a PM asking for his address. I will need to post it on Monday, so if renab hasn't got back to me I will send it to karamcafe first.
> 
> Ben


Cool , thanks for the update


----------



## karmacafe

seeq said:


> Just to update everyone. I have the gauge and have sorted out the valve now. I have sent renab a PM asking for his address. I will need to post it on Monday, so if renab hasn't got back to me I will send it to karamcafe first.
> 
> Ben


I have sent you a dm with my adress


----------



## reneb

karmacafe, pm me your address and i'll forward the gauge as soon as i've finished with it. hopefully it will arrive here in the next day or so. i should be able to post it to you some time this week.

i think charliej also wanted to borrow this after christmas so i guess he's next in the list if carbonkid85 is happy for it to keep on it's uk travels.

ian


----------



## karmacafe

Sent







via on my friend


----------



## reneb

karmacafe - sent you a pm


----------



## Charliej

Karmacafe, sent you a pm re. my address for when you have finished with the gauge.


----------



## reneb

thanks to AndyL for a really helpful post and to carbonkid85 for lending his pressure gauge. the gauge is now on it's way to karmacafe.

as a matter of interest, what sort of default pressure readings did everyone get before adjusting the opv? mine was about 11.8 bar which seems relatively low considering the classic is apparently set to 14 bar at the factory.


----------



## ronsil

Mine was 12.6 before adjustments


----------



## reneb

thanks ronsil - how have you found your shots post adjustment?


----------



## ronsil

I did the job on my Son-inLaw's machine & he is having a ball.

He's in real coffee heaven since I tinkered with his Classic. The downside is that I keep the Family stocked with fresh roasts & his consumption has trebled recently.


----------



## reneb

perhaps you should charge commission


----------



## karmacafe

Itching for the post


----------



## karmacafe

Valve arrived ! Will get done over next few days and forward on

Happy New Years folks


----------



## reneb

glad it's finally got there. seems to have taken ages, christmas post i suppose. would be interested to hear what your original pressure reading was.

and happy to new year to everyone.


----------



## karmacafe

Just quick update, not done valve yet but will be doing this week for sure , been busy looking for new buisness premisis , thanks for the patience !

I will

Let you know my pressure reading before mod


----------



## Delfi

Hi All,

Would it be possible to be added onto the 'pay-it forward' list. Not fully sure who's in line but reading back I think it goes KarmaCafe -> CharlieJ -> ?

(Also itching for the post for my MC2 to arrive - got so bored of Illy PreGround)

Thanks


----------



## Dave.wilton

I've been holding back asking, I wasn't really sure if this was open to everyone or not. But I would be very appreciateive to be added to the list too.

Edit: I made my own in the end


----------



## aaroncornish

Dave.wilton said:


> I've been holding back asking, I wasn't really sure if this was open to everyone or not. But I would be very appreciateive to be added to the list too.


I am a lurker but it would be lovely if I could get a place on the list









Probably cheaper to make my own but would feel more comfortable using one that is tried and tested.

My pressure is far too high for my grinder, quick sour shots. Granted, it is a rubbish grinder but can't really afford a new one after spending all of the money on my new classic. Hoping lowering the pressure will make the grinder usable while I save for a nicer one

Thanks all for the great post


----------



## spune

Despite being new to the forum I'd love to also be added to the list, if possible? As aaroncornish said, I'd feel a lot more comfortable knowing I'm using one that's worked for so many others!


----------



## karmacafe

Sorry guys been so busy, plus I lost my job so been a bit pre occupied , I'm on it this next few days though ! Just setting grinder up now ! Again apologies


----------



## Delfi

...sorry to hear... get your coffee sorted and it'll be the foundation to getting you back on track!

Let us know how you fare on the mod - i for one am somewhat nervous/somewhat excited about doing it.


----------



## karmacafe

Ok well done the pre test it's at 12 bar exactly

Now letting machine cool and will take it apart n get it sorted


----------



## karmacafe

Now awaiting friends dad to get weather wrench


----------



## CoffeeExmoor

Like may others, I'm always looking for ways to improve the coffee created on my Classic - and it seems from this thread that OPV adjustment is one step in that direction! Would it be possible for me to join the happy chain of users of the pressure gauge please? I would be more than happy to pay my way!

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread by the way and made it so informative.


----------



## Callum_T

My god, made my own pressure gauge today out of parts from eBay adjusted the OPV down as suggested and the difference is insane, pre adjustment pressure was circa 12bar often when using my bottomless pf I'd get jets and all sorts of nasty things going on.

Post adjustment I want expecting too much but my shots were so much smoother and tastier then what I thought were previously good attempts - jaw is still on the floor! (Notably no jets from my same old distro and tamp and more crema)

My valve is the version that screws onto a pf instead of a spout - I'd be happy to send it on its journey of anyone is in need.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Delfi

How do you screw it onto the portafilter? I've got the old gaggia p/f but the double spout doesnt appear to come off...is that a brute force jobby?


----------



## Delfi

- Just a thought....to those whom have done this a while back.... has anyone retested their machine? Does the pressure need to be retweaked from time to time - or is the view that once done it's pretty much done?


----------



## Callum_T

Delfi, can't comment on getting the spouts off because for me it was easy - but I suspect this might have to do with my machine being onto its third owner and a previous one may have loosened and it removed for cleaning.

Here's the gauge along with my pf and spouts







all you'd need is abit of ptfe to seal the pf to gauge connection.


----------



## seeq

Delfi said:


> How do you screw it onto the portafilter? I've got the old gaggia p/f but the double spout doesnt appear to come off...is that a brute force jobby?


Yes, brute force is all it needs, either put a screwdriver through the spout as leverage, or use a wrench and a vice to twist off, make sure if you do the latter you use a cloth to protect it.


----------



## MartinB

@Callum, spout/portafilter, same thing!

How's the MC2? I was geting great espresso over Christmas with my OPV adjusted & the grinder.


----------



## Callum_T

@MartinB MC2 is great arrived nice and quick and properly packaged, solved that iffy switch by blasting the grinder out with air from my compressor - works a treat now!

I'm still yet to pick my jaw up from the floor with how much the OPV changes things dayyyym haha


----------



## MartinB

Excellent!


----------



## CoffeeExmoor

Just a quick public thank you to Callum_T who responded so quickly to my request to borrow a pressure gauge set up to adjust my OPV.

Somewhat surprisingly, having seen all the other larger figures quoted in this thread, my original pressure was only 10.8, so little adjustment was necessary. The machine was shipped to me new, from Italy, by CafeItalia at the end of 2011, so I don't suppose it had been specifically pre-adjusted for me. However, even with this minimal adjustment, there is definitely some improvement in my coffee output.

Thanks to all the contributions in the thread which have provided guidance and assurance on this task.


----------



## Stewart

Could I join the queue (assuming there is a queue...) to borrow a pressure gauge?

I've been lurking here for around 6 months, after I bought a second-hand Gaggia Classic last Summer. Ever since I got the machine I've had a problem with espresso 'spitting' from the Portafilter spouts if I give the ground coffee anything more than the lightest tamping. It occurred to me that the cause of the problem might be that the pressure is too high, so I'd like to correct it and see what happens.

I'm obviously happy to pay postage, or to arrange to send it on for someone else to use after I've finished with it.


----------



## mym

Here's another long time lurker popping up to ask to be added to the list!

My classic is about 12 years old, so it's about time I gave it some loving tweaks


----------



## Thufir

Please can I be added to the list too.

I did the OPV mod yesterday, but just the basic 270 degree turn. My first shot afterwards was 35 seconds (although I am still dialling in my MC2).

I need to do this mod accurately methinks!


----------



## Monty

I would love to borrow a pressure gauge when it becomes available please, assuming my Baby Class has the same OPV to adjust.

Many thanks!

Matt

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Callum_T

Happy to send my valve on its travels, it can go on a loop before getting back to me in sheffield also:

(Because I'm lazy - and on my phone well just need to sort the list)

Once the list is there it's simple - remember you'll need a proper spouted pf for my gauge and pressure reading should be 10 bar - to give a 9 bar brew pressure.

Because I have to post the not neutral cups out today I could also send the valve out.


----------



## mym

So how should the list be sorted?

My classic is so old I think it may already have the correct pressure (perhaps because they didn't do pods in those days) but obviously I'd like to check.

My new steam wand arrived today so I 'm installing that









*later*: well I definitely have an old model as I had to hacksaw the steam wand to get the brass nut off to install the Silvia wand (see pic). I also installed a new shower block and screen and the new block is a much much heavier stainless steel one, compared to the old (aluminium I think) one. Now to practise my steaming.


----------



## Callum_T

I assume it should be... On dibs assumed on time of post.

1. Stewart

2. Mym

3. Thufir

4. Monty

Seems fair...

Ill wait for Stewart to pay me to cover its postage then ill send it on its way - assuming everyone's going to go first class it's 2.20 - and then if by the time it gets to monty there's enough shrapnel to get it back to me ill be happy. This means that Stewart will pay me 2.20 then he'll send the valve on to Mym with (2.20/4) 55p in the package with the valve.

I think that makes sense only other thing is to adjust for if it isn't 2.20 - but I'm sure it is


----------



## Stewart

Callum_T,

Thanks very much for the offer. With regard to 'the list', it seems to me there are two ways of proceeding...

Reading back through this thread, I see that a couple of people had asked to borrow the other gauge (which belongs to carbonkid85). They were:

karmacafe - Charliej - Delfi - aaroncornish - spune - CoffeeExmoor

karmacafe had the gauge a couple of weeks ago, and I assume has now passed it on to Charliej - but there haven't been any posts providing an update on its progress, and none of the posters listed above have contributed to this thread for a couple of weeks. So it maybe that the gauge hasn't progressed any further - or it maybe that they've all used it by now.

So, we either:

1) try and contact the names on the above list via PM to see if they still want to borrow a gauge and let them go first. Or

2) we start a brand new list for your gauge composed of the people who've requested it this week. The users above can make themselves known if they're still waiting, and we'll add them to the new list. The people who've requested it this week are:

Me - Mym - Thufir - Monty

Obviously I have a vested interest in going for option 2 (as it means I'd get to use the gauge sooner) but it would also mean that we could get the gauge moving quicker as we wouldn't have to wait for people to reply letting us know whether they still needed it or not. Also option 2 will probably be simpler to manage - we'd have two gauges, each following their own loop, so there shouldn't be any confusion over who to send it to next...

But it's your gauge, so its your call. I'll send you my address as a PM in the next few minutes, in case you do decide to go for option two.


----------



## Callum_T

Coffee exmoor was the first to use mine - that's the only reason I suggested to list this way

Could include older posters if there still up for it, active and alive and kicking- so long as I know where my valve is and that it's working I'm not too fussed.

You have to take into the account this thread had been around a lot longer that I have been on here and tracking down everyone could be tricky - I'd keep it short simple and to relatively new posts within the last week or so of users who want the valve (I'm on my phone so I'm literally just lingering at the end of the thread)


----------



## Stewart

Oh - looks like Callum_T and I posted at almost exactly the same time...


----------



## Stewart

Okay, so we posted at the same time twice in a row! PM to follow in the next minute...


----------



## Callum_T

All my confidence and its 2.70 first class not 2.20 - so change to add to the plastic bag is (2.70/4) which is basically 70p - I'm not bothered so long as this is equally split it all seems fair just saves the last user paying effectively double to get it back to me.

Valves on its way to Stewart. So number 2 Mym needs to be in contact to cover the postage and Stewart will need to remember the change to pop in that plastic bag when you pass it on.


----------



## Thufir

Thanks Callum. I've dialled in to 2 ounces in about 23 seconds with 14g of Coffee and it tasted pretty good, so I'm now going to enjoy that until I can check the pressure in a few days time as I just did the 270 degree turn.

I almost ran out of beans in the process due to being too shy on the turns on my MC2.

I reckon the pressure tuning and the madebyknock tamper (when it arrives) should get me to 25 seconds and I can start worrying about temperature and tamp to get to a better shot.


----------



## Callum_T

Thufir, I think your machines base pressure depends on its age, my machines a pre Phillips take over with the larger solenoid coil.

My OPV was ~12bar pre adjustment and the 270 took me to something like 10.5 I think I needed another 8th turn looser at it took me to the 10bar static reading.

From what I assume is a lot of post Phillips machines OPVs are up to 14bar static pressure readings.

OPV mod in a whole is great - smoother shots with better body and mouthfeel, smoother extraction - so much less mess and channelling when going bottomless. Seems daft they don't come out of the factory set properly really, IMO lower pressures should be more forgiving to courser grinds - but as I may have mentioned in my "post OPV mod post" - I didn't actually have to change my grind on the mc2.


----------



## Charliej

Well I'm still wanting to borrow a valve but haven't yet received the other one from Karmacafe and not heard from him either, so if he is here and reads this please contact me.


----------



## gazza666

I have been reading this thread on setting your pressure to 9 bar

I can understand your machine can only give you 9 bar once you have set the pressure

but it can give you a lot less if your tamp and grind is not right

surely it would be possible to adjust your tamp and grind to give you 9 bar if you wanted (might not be great though)

if you machine comes in at 12 bar a less hard tamp or corser grind could give you 9 bar

you would have to tamp and grind spot on every time to achive 9 bar every time


----------



## Stewart

I've now finished with the gauge, and will be passing it on to mym in the next couple of days. My machine was set at 12 bars, but I've now reduced it to 10. There's still a bit of spitting from the portafilter spout - less than there was previously, and I think this is probably down to the fineness of the grind and my tamping technique. But when I get it right the shots now run nice and slow and produce a good crema - so it's been well worth the time to make this adjustment.


----------



## mym

Just adjusted the pump pressure on the Classic using the gauge, it was at about 12.5 Bar and is now at the suggested 10 Bar - initial shots I tried have produced (after very slight adjustments to grind and weight) an espresso that tastes sweet enough to need no sugar or milk... something I don't think I've managed with total success before! I have to agree with those who've gone before that this mod is an essential for those that don't use their Classic just for pods.

I've messaged Thufir for his address to pass the gauge on.

Additional tips from my experience to add to the original instructions:

Seal the gauge on to the portafilter well, I used multiply-folded clingfilm on the threads which worked perfectly;

Do several tests in various circumstances: I thought I'd nailed it, but when I released some pressure from the steam wand, then closed it to let the pump get to pressure again, I found it was again reading much too high - did a tiny adjustment and then tried the same and found it was far too low. After about 5 adjusts it read 10 Bar both on initial pumping and after a temporary pressure release;


----------



## Delfi

I got itchy fingers and built my own-so i can be removed from the waiting lists. it's actually dead easy to do.hardest thing was to take the initial reading to make sure pressure wasnt leaking from any of the seals (more Ptfe tape required)- took about 30mins all in all.

mine started off at about 14 and took more like 540degrees to get to the 10bar


----------



## Callum_T

Lets have a quick update lists wise on where the valves at and who's wanting it (lazy, editing photos and on my iPhone)

And yeah OPV is a no brainer - glad I've been help to everyone.


----------



## gazza666

I thought the overpressure valve was dsigned to activate at the pressure it has been set at and return water back into the tank

how can this have any affect on the brew


----------



## Callum_T

To stop it supplying daft amounts of pressure.

The puck doesn't determine the pressure really the expansion or OPV in this case is designed to regulate brew pressure - mod simply regulates it down.

Without the mod regardless of an apparent perfect 9bar puck - the pump will chug out as much pressure as possible - this is what f's good espresso causes channeling and all kinds of java devils shaking the extraction dice. This is why the mod is darn right awesome - and IMO best thing I did to my classic.

Pressure, and all things fluid can get very gay very quickly - as my degree in aerospace is showing me at the minute...

*Add on* - this is all because vibratory pumps aren't adjustable 'really' and pressure output isn't smooth - expansion valves and OPVs smooth all this out - hence smoothing out pressure output - and therefore flow through the puck.


----------



## gazza666

still not convinced will have to do some tests


----------



## rodabod

The one thing which is tricky to do is set the dynamic pressure. I'm guessing people opt for 10 Bar as they assume the modest flow of espresso will drop it to ~9 Bar.

Adjusting the OPV does make a slight difference.


----------



## mym

Callum_T said:


> All my confidence and its 2.70 first class not 2.20 - so change to add to the plastic bag is (2.70/4) which is basically 70p - I'm not bothered so long as this is equally split it all seems fair just saves the last user paying effectively double to get it back to me.


As it turns out it's less complicated:

Stewart paid your postage: 2.70

Stewart then passed it to me direct in London, not by post.

I'm posting it to Thufir: 2.70

Thufir posts it to Monty: 2.70

Monty posts it back to you: 2.70

So all four of us borrowing it paid 2.70, and it cost you nowt, which is only fair as it's your gauge


----------



## Callum_T

That's even better no need for that spare change! - wish I had coffee friends....


----------



## dimitris

Hi guyz i would like to enter the chain..... I just bought a classic and i want to start doing some mods..

Nice to find a very good forum like this one!!

sorry about double posts..


----------



## tcr4x4

I'd also like it when its available please!


----------



## Callum_T

Ill work out a list ASAP - and ill work it all on posts around when I did my mod.

When I get my valve back from monty I'd like to check my cherub - interestingly on the phone to repairs at fracino today and there expansion valves are all set at 12bar - but remember there all flow restricted e61 copy groups which maybe why it seems high, it proper freaked me that the rate of flow from my cherub seemed really low (it's all correct with brand new flow jet and filter - ~75ml in 10 seconds)

I definitely wasn't getting this from my classic (flow rate) - I also think this explains why the shots are so much better along with temp stability

This may be why the lower 10 bar OPV helps - rate of flow to puck is greatly reduced (people moan about this making the classic even less temp stable because the OPV dumps away so much more water back into the inlet tank) this may mimic the flow control and explain smoother extraction.

Could also explain why cherubs shots were smoother still - and tastier but this is another thread altogether...

This has all been on my rather caffeinated mind.... Anyone fancy chipping in thoughts on my theories?


----------



## rodabod

Callum_T said:


> When I get my valve back from monty I'd like to check my cherub - interestingly on the phone to repairs at fracino today and there expansion valves are all set at 12bar - but remember there all flow restricted e61 copy groups which maybe why it seems high, it proper freaked me that the rate of flow from my cherub seemed really low (it's all correct with brand new flow jet and filter - ~75ml in 10 seconds)


Well, the valves are supposedly there to protect from "over pressure", so 12 Bar maybe seems reasonable, especially if it means helping getting a slightly chocked shot to get going!

I think if anything, the OPV adjustment on the Gaggia Classic will result in the temperature dropping even further during pours, due to water from the boiler being returned to the tank (and hence more fresh water entering the boiler).


----------



## Callum_T

rodabod said:


> Well, the valves are supposedly there to protect from "over pressure", so 12 Bar maybe seems reasonable, especially if it means helping getting a slightly chocked shot to get going!
> 
> I think if anything, the OPV adjustment on the Gaggia Classic will result in the temperature dropping even further during pours, due to water from the boiler being returned to the tank (and hence more fresh water entering the boiler).


This is exactly what I thought I said in my post? - homebarista are all against the OPV mod I think - I also explained why I think it helps shots due to reducing the water debit from the classic. The draw back being the reduction in temp stability.

Obviously the weigh up is that this reduction in water debit is good otherwise why would so many users (including me) prefer the OPV mod


----------



## rodabod

Callum_T said:


> This is exactly what I thought I said in my post?


The bit about temperature drop, yes. I think this really needs to be measured reliably though. I've read mixed reports.

Not sure what you mean by "water debit" though.


----------



## Callum_T

Flow out the brew head with nothing resisting it. My classic definitely throws more than the cherub does. And my classic threw less after the OPV.

I thought I mentioned something about the 12 bar not being too surprising saying the cherub has flow restriction anyway.


----------



## rodabod

Callum_T said:


> Flow out the brew head with nothing resisting it....my classic threw less after the OPV.


That's not something I measured when I adjusted mine. I'm surprised that the OPV would allow any water to pass when unloaded, but maybe it does.


----------



## Callum_T

I'm just trying to explain things, I noticed a drop in steam pressure also from the classic post OPV - dunno though if there was it was worth it still


----------



## Callum_T

On a latter note has monty got my valve back yet I'm struggling to set my cherubs expansion valve


----------



## tribs

rodabod said:


> Well, the valves are supposedly there to protect from "over pressure", so 12 Bar maybe seems reasonable, especially if it means helping getting a slightly chocked shot to get going!
> 
> I think if anything, the OPV adjustment on the Gaggia Classic will result in the temperature dropping even further during pours, due to water from the boiler being returned to the tank (and hence more fresh water entering the boiler).


The water is not returned from the boiler, though. It is returned straight from the pump so it actually increases temperature, in the sense that it stops cold water entering the boiler and cooling it down. With my PID set-up I can see the boiler temp rising when the element is fired, if I feel it is going to overshoot, which it generally does, I'll open the steam wand, which releases the pressure off the OPV and allows that cold water to enter the boiler and cool it down.


----------



## Monty

Callum_T said:


> On a latter note has monty got my valve back yet I'm struggling to set my cherubs expansion valve


Not received it yet, dude. I am sure it won't be long.









Matt


----------



## rodabod

tribs said:


> The water is not returned from the boiler, though. It is returned straight from the pump so it actually increases temperature, in the sense that it stops cold water entering the boiler and cooling it down. With my PID set-up I can see the boiler temp rising when the element is fired, if I feel it is going to overshoot, which it generally does, I'll open the steam wand, which releases the pressure off the OPV and allows that cold water to enter the boiler and cool it down.


That's really interesting. I'm guessing your PID measurement is at the boiler. Might be more accurate to make a secondary measurement at the portafilter as there is a delay between the boiler heating, and the cold water heating up.


----------



## tribs

Further, I have just looked at the drawings for the Cherub. It's a HX so basically works the same as the Oscar. It's not easy to tell but it looks like the expansion valve is on the cold side. Reducing this so that it opens during a shot (~9-10bar) on a HX system could possibly lead to temp stability issues (overheating). It's not a problem on the Oscar as the OPV is on the hot side (to the drip tray) but that means potentially wasting water.


----------



## tribs

rodabod said:


> That's really interesting. I'm guessing your PID measurement is at the boiler. Might be more accurate to make a secondary measurement at the portafilter as there is a delay between the boiler heating, and the cold water heating up.


I've got an unusual Thermocouple placement. Its at the bottom of the boiler, in the middle at the back, as far from the elements as possible and close to the group. I've done tests with PF temp measurements and it's as accurate as you're likely to get without drilling and measuring the water itself. I've provided more details on this post


----------



## Callum_T

tribs said:


> Further, I have just looked at the drawings for the Cherub. It's a HX so basically works the same as the Oscar. It's not easy to tell but it looks like the expansion valve is on the cold side. Reducing this so that it opens during a shot (~9-10bar) on a HX system could possibly lead to temp stability issues (overheating). It's not a problem on the Oscar as the OPV is on the hot side (to the drip tray) but that means potentially wasting water.


The issue is that it was sticky and now I'm not able to set it back to the correct pressure. And my valves on a tour at the moment, so ill have to wait to set it back the the factory 12 bar for now it's probably abit under pressure but at least the OPV isn't causing brew pressure fluctuation. Interesting point though and yeah the expansion is cold side of the HX'r.

Other than that the cherubs right as reign I guess just hope I get my valve soon, to see if it is really the last thing on the list


----------



## Callum_T

Monty said:


> Not received it yet, dude. I am sure it won't be long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


I feel the itch coming on haha, thanks I reckon ill get it early next week and that you'll have it over this coming weekend. Hopefully all the pf stuff I'm doing will keep me busy. Running myself dry of fresh beans could also be advantageous


----------



## Thufir

OK, I'm done - OPV set just a tad over 10 static, lovely cuppa this morning. Monty please PM your address. I am on slate shift so won't get to post it until tomorrow but you should get it Thursday.

My gratitude to Callum_T along with all the other advice and this mod I've had my first really good Coffee today and now feel I am going to get a lot of pleasure from my Classic.


----------



## Callum_T

Thufir said:


> OK, I'm done - OPV set just a tad over 10 static, lovely cuppa this morning.
> 
> My gratitude to Callum_T along with all the other advice


Great news thufir, I'm glad to have been a help. This forum got me from a general interest to knowing something about espresso. Just lurk'n'learn haha







I got Mym's pf today to cut out bottomless so ill do some before/afters to see if anyone else fancies taking the chop (lol...)

When cleaning my classic last night I noticed the OPV is on a cold inlet, so chances are the improvements come from reduced flow rate (or water debit) and the fact reduced flow may actually increase temp stability - contrary to what I've read and previously thought (I thought OPV was dumping hot water) - that's my take anyway for anyone interesting in the tech along side the good coffee!


----------



## Monty

Hi folks,

The valve arrived with me today. Unfortunately yesterday evening my Gaggia conked out so I have not had a chance to use it!

If I can't get it going by the end of the weekend I will admit defeat and post the valve back home again. I am off on my hols later in the week so I am running out of time.

Please can I have a PM with the delivery address?

Regards,

Matt

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Callum_T

Sweet PM'd monty


----------



## GS11

AndyL said:


> *Fill the pressure gauge with water from your machine* before attaching it to the head. This serves to eliminate the chances of air being trap in the portafilter and primes your machine for the first test. .


1. Is *fill the pressure guage with water* simply just filling the portafilter with water? Or do i somehow prime the guage with water first to eliminate air?

2. I understand the basket needs to be removed. Will the portafilter on its own still seal ok against the group head gasket?

Cheers


----------



## Callum_T

GS11 said:


> 1. Is *fill the pressure guage with water* simply just filling the portafilter with water? Or do i somehow prime the guage with water first to eliminate air?
> 
> 2. I understand the basket needs to be removed. Will the portafilter on its own still seal ok against the group head gasket?
> 
> Cheers


GS11, what it basically means is fill the pf and gauge with water (from brewhead is easiest) - then when you lock in the pf some water will spill out, this is to remove air out of the system so you can get a reading - same story with opening the steam valve and also bleeding out any air.

This is all mentioned somewhere on here somewhere??

You can also get the parts to make a gauge for about a 10er off eBay, that's what I did.


----------



## JohnF88

Anyone else having serious issues trying to get the pipe that goes into the OPV valve off? I have been pulling at it but am reluctant to pull too hard incase I snap it. I mean, I have pulled it to the point where the machine is lifting off the worktop and it still isn't coming off. My machine is cold when doing this though as I am trying to avoid burning myself. Maybe heating it up will make a difference?

Any advice?


----------



## Steve_S_T

Mine was tight and I had the same concerns as you John so I didn't take the pipe off at all when I adjusted mine. That is one of the two tubes that goes down into the water tank, it's not captive and will therefore turn as you turn the nut on the valve. In fact if you make a mental note of it's route down through the guts of the machine I wouldn't mind betting you could pull the whole thing up so that it's hanging free and not at an awkward angle, although you will have to be careful about where any drips of water land. Either way I definitely did the adjustment without removing it.

Steve.


----------



## JohnF88

Cheers steve. That sounds like it would work and I was considering trying to do it without taking the pipe off but I have actually now managed to get it off. What I ended up doing was getting a small flathead screwdriver and wedging that between the pipe and the top of the OPV, then using that to sort of lever it up. Once I had moved it a little bit with the screwdriver it loosened off a lot and was faily easy to pull off. Just done a 270 degree turn and put it all back together. Now waiting for it to warm up and I will do a pressure test!


----------



## GS11

JohnF88 said:


> Maybe heating it up will make a difference?
> 
> Any advice?


Heating up the unit is suggested by the op to ease dissasembly. I had no issues with the hose just gave it a good yank.

My unit (circa 2004) was set to 12bar and is now sitting nicely at 10bar.

One issue I noticed when doing the pressure testing was the needle vibrating wildly at full pressure and therefore difficult to gauge. Emptying the porta filter at each adjustment then turning on pump/ bleeding via steam arm and the gauge vibration issue disappeared.

Also when adjusting the pressure it's ok to just hand tighten the brass nut between adjustments. Just nip up at the end of the process.


----------



## JohnF88

Yeah as you say I had the issue with the needle vibrating like crazy which made it virtually impossible to guage. This was having pre filled the portafilter with water from the grouphead prior to locking it in place. So I just stuck it in empty and let it fill up and this seemed to solve that particular issue. Now sitting at around 10 bar after 1 and a quarter turns. Unfortunatley if anything my issues with channelling appear to be worse! Just had a nice jet of espresso shoot all over my machine there and the stuff that did end up in the cup was quite bitter. Issues with my tamping/grinding I guess. These beans were ground a couple of days ago using a dualit grinder, which I've since sold because I wanted to get something a bit better. Awaiting my MC2 being delivered so I will experiment with that and see if I can sort it out. Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## Ken

Andy.

What can I say that hasn't been said before about adjusting bar on Gaggia Classic. Great article. Makes so much sense. But especially for your kindness in sharing with us all your gauge. Im new to coffee forum but finding it so helpful. Ive had my Gaggia 2Months and would like to do this adjusment. Are you still loaning out your gauge? If so I hope you dont think it a liberty to ask if I could loan it? If this IS possible can you tell me how to get on the list?

Kind regards

Ken


----------



## frustin

needle vibration is caused by the pressure gauge being full with air. My pressure gauge is filled with a liquid that prevents that bouncing.


----------



## AndyL

So glad that so many people are still refering to this thread.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

How are you doing old bean, long time no speak!


----------



## AndyL

I'm good bro, not a lot of time to check in at the forum at the moment with work and twins but life is good.

How are you mate?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autopilot

Hi all.

I would love to do the pressure mod, any chance of getting hold of a gauge?








- Thanks!


----------



## bronc

I adjusted my OPV to 10 bar static yesterday and I'm very satisfied with the results. Because of some problems with it it was set to 16 bar, i.e. completely stuck and closed. I am pretty sure I can "taste" the difference because now all of my shots are palatable while before they were always either very bitter or very sour.


----------



## autopilot

Any way I could get hold of one of these?


----------



## bronc

Mine is in Bulgaria so probably not. Why not make one yourself? The parts are pretty cheap.


----------



## autopilot

Any instructions anywhere to make one?

Or even better, someone lens me one? I'll pay the postage


----------



## autopilot

Hey guys, im guessing andys gauge is no longer in circulation, but if anyone is still out there and reading, could they help me chose the bits I need? Can I use my existing portafilter no problems? Also what are the requirements for the gauge - could I use the one off a car tyre foot pump (they go up to 15bar). Hope someone can help


----------



## jeebsy

I'd be interested in doing this too if someone could point me in the direction of a suitable gauge - or if anyone in London has one I could borrow?


----------



## Dave.wilton

jeebsy said:


> I'd be interested in doing this too if someone could point me in the direction of a suitable gauge - or if anyone in London has one I could borrow?


I have one. I'm in paddington and work near Trafalgar Square. I'd rather not post it


----------



## Callum_T

I'd be all on for lending mine out - accept its broken.

Being honest there filthy easy to knock up off eBay all you need is 3/8th female to (whatever size your valve is) female ptfe tape and a valve - picked all mine up off a plumbing supplier and the only reason it's written off is the fact the bush was over tightened and cracked.

If I were to buy again I'd go for a elbow jointed bush - makes things abit easier


----------



## Dave.wilton

Yeah it's really easy. Look at the other thread, it has direct links to eBay sites in first post. It costs about £10

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod


----------



## Big Tony

Video link here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10074-Gaggia-Classic-OPV-Mod-My-own-video


----------



## jeebsy

Picked the parts up to do this today but I can't get the spout off! Have moved it about 1/10th of a turn using a screwdriver through the hole for extra leverage but it seems totally jammed. Any tips on how to work it off?


----------



## glevum

the dreaded thread locker.....keep working it backward & forwards

Had to get some bolts off my Brompton that just would not shift due to thread locker, had a blood nut like the hulk, ended up twisting the industrial allen key we use at work. had to use pliers in the end


----------



## jeebsy

Got it off now. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## jeebsy

Running at 10 bar. Got pretty wet. Had a mild panic when the unit wouldn't power up again after re-assembling but did a rudimentary check that everything was connected properly and it's working again now. Just waiting on it heating up before having a cuppa.


----------



## HDAV

For those who dont want to make their own.................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Manometer-/161005101271?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257ca6e0d7

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Dial-0-16bar-0-230psi-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/161002322067?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257c7c7893

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Metal-Surround-55mm-62mm-/161004869086?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257ca355de


----------



## Kyle548

HDAV said:


> For those who dont want to make their own.................
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-Tester-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Manometer-/161005101271?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257ca6e0d7
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Dial-0-16bar-0-230psi-suit-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/161002322067?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257c7c7893
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Metal-Surround-55mm-62mm-/161004869086?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item257ca355de


Those prices are ludicrous....


----------



## Neill

I put a screwdriver through the hole at the top of the spout and turned it. Initially it only turned about 40degrees. Ended up holding the spouts in some boiled water hoping it would expand them slightly. It loosened after that. May have just been that I had been working at them for a while though.


----------



## arjxh56

Hi, New to all of this!

I have a Gaggia Baby and wondered if this OPV mod can be done to that machine?

Thanks


----------



## Kyle548

arjxh56 said:


> Hi, New to all of this!
> 
> I have a Gaggia Baby and wondered if this OPV mod can be done to that machine?
> 
> Thanks


Theoretically, no, practically, if you are willing to spend some money and get your hands dirty, yes.

The main differences between the machines are the OPV, the Classic has the 3 -way solenoid, being the most expensive, the other models have different valves, some of them you can adjust some of them which are fixed; other things such as the boilers and pumps are MOSTLY the same, but I guess vary depending on the age of the machine and some models, particularly the more cheap ones are a little different I think.

However, it is perfectly possible to replace a fixed OPV with an unfixed one from a different model, as apart from the 3-way, all the valves are essentially the same, minus the adjustable bolt.

*disclaimer*

I don't have a baby, so I'm not sure if the baby is fixed or adjustable.


----------



## JamieD

Great guide Andy! Just done the mod and noticed a big difference in my first shot


----------



## MattRobbo45

JamieD said:


> Great guide Andy! Just done the mod and noticed a big difference in my first shot


Likewise.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Am I correct in thinking the static pressure for a Classic OPV should be 10 bar static? I've just tried mine with another gauge and it's reading just under 11 ish.

What does equate to for actual?


----------



## oracleoftruth

Normally, from what I read, actual pressure is 1bar below the static. So setting around ten is what most do as it should equate to 9.


----------



## MattRobbo45

Mine goes up to 10.4 ish then settles at 10 after a few seconds. Will that do the job Declan?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

oracleoftruth said:


> Normally, from what I read, actual pressure is 1bar below the static. So setting around ten is what most do as it should equate to 9.


Cheers, that's what I thought, was having a senior moment.


----------



## oracleoftruth

I'd have thought so, Matt. I'd air on lower but that's about right. You could always see what difference it makes in the cup and decide. Not that big a job to alter it.

I did read someone arguing for 8 bar rather than 9 but I'm happy with where mine is.


----------



## MattRobbo45

oracleoftruth said:


> I'd have thought so, Matt. I'd air on lower but that's about right. You could always see what difference it makes in the cup and decide. Not that big a job to alter it.
> 
> I did read someone arguing for 8 bar rather than 9 but I'm happy with where mine is.


Cool. I might take it down a little bit more. Was off the chart when I started. Must have been at least 14bar!!!


----------



## m4lcs67

Hi fellas,

Am going to do the mod today, but please excuse me if I appear dumb, but can someone fully explain the difference between static and dynamic pressure and what I really need to do? Some people explain it as flow through the group/portafilter, but I am confused. If someone can explain it it to me in more than one syllable I will be eternally grateful. I have put the pressure gauge on the bottom of my portafilter and tested my machine and the gauge is showing 12. With that in mind does it need reducing until the gauge reads 10 as the way I understand it there is a difference of 1bar between static and dynamic and the ideal sweetspot is actually 9. I still need to understand though, so please excuse my stupidity.

Thanks alot


----------



## maths15

Hi, just tried this but I cannot get the 17mm nut to shift. I am using a socket set, any ideas?


----------



## seeq

m4lcs67 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Am going to do the mod today, but please excuse me if I appear dumb, but can someone fully explain the difference between static and dynamic pressure and what I really need to do? Some people explain it as flow through the group/portafilter, but I am confused. If someone can explain it it to me in more than one syllable I will be eternally grateful. I have put the pressure gauge on the bottom of my portafilter and tested my machine and the gauge is showing 12. With that in mind does it need reducing until the gauge reads 10 as the way I understand it there is a difference of 1bar between static and dynamic and the ideal sweetspot is actually 9. I still need to understand though, so please excuse my stupidity.
> 
> Thanks alot


Static pressure is as it says. when something is moving (dynamic pressure) the laws of conservation mean that the pressure is naturally greater. Therefore dynamic pressure of 10bar (which is what you set the classic to) is the equivalent of 9bar static...... That's about as simple as I can explain it.


----------



## seeq

maths15 said:


> Hi, just tried this but I cannot get the 17mm nut to shift. I am using a socket set, any ideas?


Careful but brute force. You may need to get greater leverage


----------



## maths15

seeq said:


> Careful but brute force. You may need to get greater leverage


I'll try again tomorrow night. I was apply some force but got to the point whe I was concerned that if I slipped I'd either lacerate my hand or break the machine.


----------



## El carajillo

When you do get it undone and you have adjusted the pressure, DO NOT do the nut up tight, there is a "O" ring under the nut which does the sealing , just finger tight then gentle "nip" with a socket is all that is required.


----------



## maths15

El carajillo said:


> When you do get it undone and you have adjusted the pressure, DO NOT do the nut up tight, there is a "O" ring under the nut which does the sealing , just finger tight then gentle "nip" with a socket is all that is required.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DannyMontez

I used an adjustable spanner when I done mine. You do have to be careful but as will suddenly go.


----------



## froggystyle

I used a spanner with open at one end and ring at the other, then put a screwdriver through the ring and apply gentle firm pressure till it popped open.

It was stiff and i did think i was going to screw the bolt up, but it did go eventually.


----------



## maths15

El carajillo said:


> When you do get it undone and you have adjusted the pressure, DO NOT do the nut up tight, there is a "O" ring under the nut which does the sealing , just finger tight then gentle "nip" with a socket is all that is required.


Managed to get it off and did the mod. Better tasting coffee, the needle in the gauge was vibrating white a bit but it seemed to be hitting 10.


----------



## nordberg

Bump for a great post. Doing mine again tonight!


----------



## Beanben

Is the gauge still going around to be borrowed??

manythanks

Ben


----------



## John James

I plucked up the courage and did the mod this morning. I was surprised how simple it was, took me about an hour from start to finish.

I used the gauge and bush mentioned on another thread from ebay

gauge: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

bush: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Ordered on Saturday and arrived this morning, total cost £11.08 (I paid an extra £1 for first class post)

The only difficult part was separating the spout from the portafilter, I used a screw driver through the holes and some brute force, I did pour boiling water over the spout which helped slightly.

I cleaned up the threads and used PTFE tape to help seal everything. The first attempt at checking the pressure resulted in some water spraying out so I tightened everything up with an adjustable spanner and all was OK.

The first reading was 12 bar, I turned the valve 3/4 of a turn which dropped the pressure to 11 bar, a further half turn and it read exactly 10 bar. Being slightly impatient I didn't leave it switched on for very long before I started, but once I had the 10 bar reading I left it on and checked the reading a couple more times and it still read a steady 10 bar.

I didn't fill the gauge with water but it did steam up a little.

Just a bit of warning, it is a bit messy especially if you don't get things tightened up sufficiently, and the overflow spout (or whatever it is called) spurts quite a bit of hot water out. I put the drip tray underneath to catch it after the first spurt but there was enough pressure to still splash onto the work surface.

I have only recently moved onto home ground coffee from supermarket pre ground, well I was using Taylor's Hot Lava Java which isn't ground for espresso but I quite like the taste, but found there was a sour taste to the coffee. First espresso after the mod was much nicer, no sour taste at all. I need to sort the fineness of the grind out again but the first one out was very acceptable.


----------



## El carajillo

Glad you plucked up the courage to do it. The thing to remember is that there is always help available on the forum if things do not go according to plan.


----------



## John James

El carajillo said:


> Glad you plucked up the courage to do it. The thing to remember is that there is always help available on the forum if things do not go according to plan.


I had read a number of threads on here already as I had seen the mod mentioned a few times but didn't know what it was so spend a couple of hours doing some research.

The daunting bit beforehand was finding out where to get the pressure gauge and how to fix it all together but there was a thread with links to the ones I used and after that it was easy peasy!

I forgot to mention, the machine is a bit quieter as well which is a bonus


----------



## jowee

Just completed this mod as well as the wand upgrade after buying the bits from fleabay pre reading came out at just under 12 bar and final static reading came out at just under 10 bar. I'm happy to leave it at that and continue on my improved coffee journey. Thanks a lot OP for the idiot guide it was a breeze following your instructions.

Joe.


----------



## Adrian Pope

Took about 15 minutes to adjust from 12 bar to 10 bar, which worked first time after 3/4 turn, with the only tricky bit being to pull the plastic hose off (it kept stretching but did not break).

After the mod, the crema was about twice as thick, but I have to admit, as a phillistine, that I could not taste any difference. But I got to buy some bits and do manly things with a spanner so it was £10 well spent.


----------



## Bigpikle

cant say I noticed a taste difference but I got more crema and the mouthfeel of shots was definitely richer and more creamy. The spanner thing is a bonus


----------



## jimleach

I wonder if anyone could help. I was considering doing a blind adjustment of the opv. And following a thread on another forum I was taken to a pdf from the pump manufacturer showing different ml outputs per min for different pressure settings. I have just measured the output from my classic which was bought new last year. And it is outputting 250ml in 30 sec. Which according to the chart suggests my pump was set at 3 to 4 bar in 5 the factory. Could this be the case or could it be that the machine has a fault?


----------



## El carajillo

It is not worth trying to adjust the pressure by that method. If you want to adjust the pressure borrow or invest in a gauge and do it correctly

The pumps are normally set to 15 bar pressure at factory, suitable for pressurised baskets and pre ground coffee.


----------



## np123

Is the passaround still available?


----------



## Bigpikle

this is all you need to DIY - £10 delivered

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## np123

Bigpikle said:


> this is all you need to DIY - £10 delivered
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thanks for that. Order them. Also ordered the steam wand replacement for my Gaggia. Tinkering week ahead for me!


----------



## michaelm

I'm also considering this mod. Firstly, how does the gauge connect to the portafilter as the picture in the first post doesn't make that clear? Also, is it best to use a bottomless portafilter or will the standard one do ok?


----------



## np123

michaelm said:


> I'm also considering this mod. Firstly, how does the gauge connect to the portafilter as the picture in the first post doesn't make that clear? Also, is it best to use a bottomless portafilter or will the standard one do ok?


I think you have to use the standard one and unscrew the spout. Then screw in the bolt bit and screw on the guage to that.


----------



## El carajillo

np123 said:


> I think you have to use the standard one and unscrew the spout. Then screw in the bolt bit and screw on the guage to that.


You are quite correct, you remove the double spout and screw the gauge onto the exposed thread.

The spout is held by threadlocking adhesive which makes it difficult to remove. To make it easier warm the P/F and spout with a hair drier/ hot air gun , this will soften the "threadlocker" and make it easier to remove.Grip the spout with an adjustable spanner OR use a long screwdriver through the hole in the spout.

Remove the basket when adjusting the pressure or water will leak around the basket as pressure builds up.


----------



## doolallysquiff

You have to remove the spout (which is a pain) and then attach the pressure Guage.

Check out out pay it forward thread where there is a portafilter handle with Guage alraedy attached. No need to mess with your own portafilter handle.



michaelm said:


> I'm also considering this mod. Firstly, how does the gauge connect to the portafilter as the picture in the first post doesn't make that clear? Also, is it best to use a bottomless portafilter or will the standard one do ok?


----------



## michaelm

Thanks for the advice guys. I've put my name forward for the "here's one I made earlier" pf.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Hi thanks for the link, I've just ordered them but feel a bit apprehensive as not technical at all but will follow the advice on here. I live in Glasgow so anyone wanting to borrow the gauge once I'm done can let me know.


----------



## koi

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi thanks for the link, I've just ordered them but feel a bit apprehensive as not technical at all but will follow the advice on here. I live in Glasgow so anyone wanting to borrow the gauge once I'm done can let me know.


Come do mine when you're done


----------



## qpop

I'm struggling to find anything conclusive online - I have a Coffee Deluxe - does this have an adjustable OPV or just an "emergency" OPV?


----------



## GCGlasgow

koi said:


> Come do mine when you're done


I'll let you know how I get on but would be scared to kill someone else's machine!


----------



## marcuswar

qpop said:


> I'm struggling to find anything conclusive online - I have a Coffee Deluxe - does this have an adjustable OPV or just an "emergency" OPV?


The Gaggia Coffee Deluxe doesn't have an adjustable OPV like on the Classic it just has an OPV valve built onto the connector at pump. I have read of people altering this by cutting some the spring down in length.


----------



## np123

I bought the guage and the bolt, but cannot get the spout off the portafilter. There's quite a queue on the pay it forward thread, so does anyone have a spare Gaggia portafilter sans spout they wish to part with? Thanks


----------



## marcuswar

The spout can be a bugger to get off because the factory engineers tend to put locktight on the threads.

Easiest way of getting it off is to put the spout in a vice or workbench and then use the leverage of the portafilter handle to undo it. If it still won't budge try a few careful raps with a mallet on the handle (wrap in in a towel to protect it), this should break the locking compound.


----------



## np123

marcuswar said:


> The spout can be a bugger to get off because the factory engineers tend to put locktight on the threads.
> 
> Easiest way of getting it off is to put the spout in a vice or workbench and then use the leverage of the portafilter handle to undo it. If it still won't budge try a few careful raps with a mallet on the handle (wrap in in a towel to protect it), this should break the locking compound.


Yeah I figured it would take something like that. I don't have a vice or know anyone with one, so think I'm out of luck there.


----------



## marcuswar

If you have a long thin screwdriver you can sometime get it through the hole in the spout and use it as leverage.


----------



## np123

marcuswar said:


> If you have a long thin screwdriver you can sometime get it through the hole in the spout and use it as leverage.


Thankyou - will try again using some of these methods! Cheers for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## koi

marcuswar said:


> If you have a long thin screwdriver you can sometime get it through the hole in the spout and use it as leverage.


Mine was stuck solid combination of heat and this done the trick.


----------



## np123

koi said:


> Mine was stuck solid combination of heat and this done the trick.


Going to give this a go tonight. Boil the blasted thing then screwdrive it. Got it!


----------



## marcuswar

If it's still not budging then rest the portafilter on it side and carefully try some firm but gentle taps with a hammer on the screwdriver. Sometimes the shock of the tap is enough to break the glue.


----------



## np123

marcuswar said:


> If it's still not budging then rest the portafilter on it side and carefully try some firm but gentle taps with a hammer on the screwdriver. Sometimes the shock of the tap is enough to break the glue.


Will do, thanks. Can I just ask a really stupid question please? I'm assuming that if the portafliter is upside down, with the spout pointing upwards, I'm twisting it anticlockwise like a normal thread to release it? Its not a different way or anything daft?


----------



## marcuswar

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. Yes its a normal thread so anticlockwise is correct.


----------



## koi

np123 said:


> Will do, thanks. Can I just ask a really stupid question please? I'm assuming that if the portafliter is upside down, with the spout pointing upwards, I'm twisting it anticlockwise like a normal thread to release it? Its not a different way or anything daft?


Yeah


----------



## np123

marcuswar said:


> The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. Yes its a normal thread so anticlockwise is correct.


Success! Tried your method last night and after a 10 minute soak and a screwdriver it unscrewed. Thanks again.


----------



## marcuswar

Well done np123. Your next impossible challenge will be getting it back on straight


----------



## GCGlasgow

Thanks Andy, followed your instructions and managed fine, consistency and crema are nicer now.

Koi if you want to borrow the pressure gauge gimme a shout.


----------



## Chockymonster

Thanks for the write up, nice and easy to follow.


----------



## np123

Did this modification this weekend. Wow. Its like a different, much better machine!


----------



## koi

GCGlasgow said:


> Thanks Andy, followed your instructions and managed fine, consistency and crema are nicer now.
> 
> Koi if you want to borrow the pressure gauge gimme a shout.


Thanks but just ordered the bits


----------



## np123

When you fill the guage with water, do you just submerge it in a cup of warm water from the machine?

Thinking back I didnt do this, I did the tests with no water in the guage.

EDIT - filled it with water, checked again, still the same reading of 10 static which is good!


----------



## marcuswar

I never filled mine with water either. The purpose of the liquid is to dampen the needle fluctuation. On mine I found it only fluctuated a small amount anyway so it was easy to take the middle position.


----------



## The resurrection

Guage came yesterday so just carried out the OPV mod was very simple to do as shown in this thread only problem I found was needle bouncing about half a bar. This is obviously an air problem as I stripped an cleaned the opv. Worked it out if you drain the porter filter before starting the test and purge through the steam arm bouncing stops.


----------



## drookwood

Just to add my experience (and to say thanks for the guide!) - having dipped my toes in the water for a solenoid valve strip down and clean I've just now adjusted the pressure with a gauge that arrived this morning - I cannot believe the difference in the coffee. If you're wavering / wondering whether this is worth it - do it!


----------



## Kyle548

Any chance someone wants to lend me a gauge - I want to check the pressure on my machine too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kyle548 said:


> Any chance someone wants to lend me a gauge - I want to check the pressure on my machine too.


Where are you located? I do have a spare one that I can lend..


----------



## Kyle548

pessutojr said:


> Where are you located? I do have a spare one that I can lend..


Manchester.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Just checking, have you manage to unscrew the spouts from your portafilter? The pressure gauge needs to be screwed in place of the spouts. Also, does your classic have a 3 way solenoid valve and an OPV? I live in Newbury, Berkshire. Not sure how much postage will cost.


----------



## destiny

Has anyone checked if there are variability or long term stability issues by doing a check of pressure over a period of time?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

destiny said:


> Has anyone checked if there are variability or long term stability issues by doing a check of pressure over a period of time?


I used to check the pressure now and again and, at least for me, it never changed, for two years. (I can't tell anymore as I sold my Gaggia last month).

Personally, in my experience with the Gaggia, I found that the best flavour was extracted when the pressure was set at 11 bar static (in theory, 10 bar with coffee flowing). When I had it set to 10 bar static (9 bar dynamic) I found the coffee to be thin and bland.


----------



## destiny

How about checks at elevated/brew temperature? It will obviously be different than when done cold..


----------



## El carajillo

The pressure will remain the same, It is the pump pressure you are adjusting for.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's correct: you will be adjusting the brew pressure at the group, adjusting the tension of the spring in the OPV. The vibe pump will always output 15 bar of pressure (or thereabouts). It is the job of the over pressure valve (OPV) to regulate the pressure by allowing water though as the spring contracts. From my experience, the pressure is the same regardless of whether the water is hot or cold. Bear mind mind that with the Gaggia 100ml aluminium boiler and ~1.1KW heating element, the water gets hot in a matter of minutes.


----------



## destiny

OK, brilliant - thanks for the info! No will need to get a sensor connected up and see how's mine


----------



## Kyle T

Is there a gauge still in circulation that I could put my name down to borrow? I will pay postage of course.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Look in the pay it forward thread.


----------



## TimWW

Really pleased with this fix. My original pressure was 14, the 270 degree fix worked and my kitchen will not be splashed with coffee grounds any more.

thankyou again



AndyL said:


> The first 270 degree turn will get you close most likey. From there you have to use your judgement and make small adjustments most probably. It's the luck of the draw, you just keep going until you hit it. I think it took me 3 attempts to get it right in the end.
> 
> It may seem a lot of fussing about but once it's done it's done. You won't need to do it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mousey

Hi, do anyone know how to adjust the brew pressure of VBM Piccolo? My current brew pressure is 12 bar which I think its very high. Can someone guide me, thanks


----------



## El carajillo

Between the pump and the boiler there is a valve mounted vertically,coming off the valve horizontally is the adjuster. In the end of the valve is a large screw head, rotating this adjusts the pressure. OPV

If this does not change the pressure, the spring and seal inside may be seized and require disasembly and cleaning.


----------



## zoglet

Thanks to all for this thread, especially AndyL waaaaaaay back when for posting the original. I loved my Gaggia for years but then during many moves and madness it got stored and forgotten. Since being rediscovered and taken apart for a mighty descaling, I'm guessing that in reassembly I messed up the OPV position as the brew is never as good as it was. I just bought a pressure valve on amazon from Edesia Espress (called the guy, seemed really friendly and helpful) and am looking forward to delivery to see where I'm set and if I can improve. I also bought a bottomless portafilter so I will hope this also changes things for the better.

Been way for a long time but I reckon I will be back here a bit over the next few weeks getting my pull just right. Again thanks to you all for a great site full of useful advice.


----------



## greymda

it's a very long thread, so sorry if already asked... but if i don't have a pressure gauge and i'm quite far from UK to lend one - is it possible to make this adjustment?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

AndyL said:


> (fig d 1) OPV, 5 mm hex head revealed
> ​
> Insert a 5mm (3/16) Allen key in the hole and turn it anti clockwise approximately 270° or three quarters of a turn. Reassemble your machine in reverse order. Don't forget that earth wire and re test the pressure.





MikeHag said:


> I did the OPV mod using the blind basket method a few months ago, and it took about four adjustments before I found the spot.





AndyL said:


> The first 270 degree turn will get you close most likey.





greymda said:


> it's a very long thread, so sorry if already asked... but if i don't have a pressure gauge and i'm quite far from UK to lend one - is it possible to make this adjustment?


you can wing it and hope you get it near enough by just turning it 270 degrees.

Or you can try the blind basket method.

neither will be as accurate as using a pressure gauge and I dont recommend either.


----------



## greymda

what is the blind basket method?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

greymda said:


> what is the blind basket method?


Its a method of using a blind basket and measuring the water thats being returned back to the water tank


----------



## zoglet

greymda said:


> it's a very long thread, so sorry if already asked... but if i don't have a pressure gauge and i'm quite far from UK to lend one - is it possible to make this adjustment?


I found one on Amazon. Sure eBay also have. More expensive than making my own (pressure gauge and 3/8 fittings) but if you consider the cost of a high street coffee, I think it's worth the investment.


----------



## greymda

one question though. after tweaking opv to 9 bars, one should grind their coffee finer or coarser?


----------



## James87

greymda said:


> one question though. after tweaking opv to 9 bars, one should grind their coffee finer or coarser?


I found that after adjusting the pressure I had to (or was able to) grind finer. It's almost counterintuitive. I think when the pressure was higher, using a fine grind created a puck that "locked up" and choked the machine with such a high initial pressure blast. So after the mod I've been able to grind finer and get a much fuller extraction as the pressure rises more slowly and to a lower point. That's been my experience anyway.

Edit: That being said, if your grinder isn't up to task of going fine enough for the new pressure then you might actually get a better shot with a higher pressure and coarser grind. I wondered why lots of people say their grinder couldn't go fine enough, when even a shop bought pre-ground espresso seemed to choke my machine. After going with the opv mod I'd have to go to an almost turkish grind to fully choke it.


----------



## ayush12345

very clear walkthrough even for a newbie like me.

TFS.

AK


----------



## shaunclarke

Is the pressure gauge still doing the rounds? I would love to do the OPV mod.


----------



## shaunclarke

I have just done the mod and the main issue i had was the needle vibrating despite filling the portafilter up with water first. I have left it vibrating between 9 & 10 bar. I have pulled a shot and no detectable difference if I'm honest. I may have another play and see if i can get the needle to stabilize.

I have also just replace the standard shower screen holder with a brass one and i have noticed the water holes are smaller than the stock item. Would this affect pressure?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Pressure gauge, fitting and ptfe tape available here, less than a tenner, I got one last week.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod


----------



## evolucidity

Did my mod just now. Thanks for the clear instructions!

Piece o'cake, really apart from getting the spout off. Versawrench to the rescue.


----------



## shannigan

I am attempting this mod at the moment. With the gauge fitted and the pump switched on as instructed, the needle is fluctuating really quickly between 10 and 12 bar. If I open the steam valve, it does the same fluctuation in a lower range.

And ideas why this is? The gauge seems to be fitted correctly and the pf is ok. It's the gauge which is being sent out on another thread, so has been used successfully by lots of people.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo

shannigan said:


> I am attempting this mod at the moment. With the gauge fitted and the pump switched on as instructed, the needle is fluctuating really quickly between 10 and 12 bar. If I open the steam valve, it does the same fluctuation in a lower range.
> 
> And ideas why this is? The gauge seems to be fitted correctly and the pf is ok. It's the gauge which is being sent out on another thread, so has been used successfully by lots of people.
> 
> Thanks


Can be caused by air in the gauge tube . Remove the P/F and empty the water, very slowly dribble water into the P/F expelling air from the gauge as you fill the P/F. Lock P/F into machine and try again.


----------



## shannigan

El carajillo said:


> Can be caused by air in the gauge tube . Remove the P/F and empty the water, very slowly dribble water into the P/F expelling air from the gauge as you fill the P/F. Lock P/F into machine and try again.


Cool, thanks. Will give that a go.


----------



## rey_one

Just wanted to say thanks, worked like a charm with this walkthrough!

Cheers,

Rey


----------



## robbiebee

Brilliant thank you very, worked like a dream


----------



## OliH.

Hey everyone. Did the mod, now having trouble with the flowrate







It is totally messed up. At the beginning the flow is thin and after a few seconds the flow gets big and "fluffy". What am i doing wrong?

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El carajillo

I presume you mean when brewing coffee? This could be induced by several problems, is the coffee fresh / freshly ground ? is it evenly distributed and sufficiently tamped. Are you using a naked/ bottomless PF ? This would allow you to see the pour.

If you have set the OPV correctly I think your problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## OliH.

Yep, when brewing coffee. Iam doing everything as usual and like before (when it worked fine)...


----------



## OliH.

Maybe its working fine again. What do you think? What me wonders is, that the temperature of the espresso is now much hotter than before (same temperature set on PID as before, 92°C) and that there are no tiger stripes anymore


----------



## El carajillo

What pressure did you set it to, vid not clear to see gauge. How are you measuring your pour ratio ? grams in to grams out ?

Your pour seemed to run for approx 40 secs.

As you have lowered the brewing pressure you may need to back off the grind slightly to compensate.


----------



## OliH.

I´ve lowered the pressure to around 10 bar (shown on the gauge). My measurements are 16g in/ around 60-65 g out, 62°C, pure Arabica.

What do you mean with "back off grind"? Finer or coarser?

Greets


----------



## El carajillo

How do you drink it/ with/ without milk , your ratio sounds like a very long black.

Usual starting ratio is 1 to 2. i.e. 18 gms coffee / 36 gms brew in about 25 / 28 secs brew temp /. 92 - 94.

By back off I meant grind very slightly coarser. Before you do try using the same settings but allow 25 - 30 sec and measure your brew.


----------



## Matt_Robbo45

Sorry if this is on the forums somewhere, but I can't find it.

Can anyone tell me what kit I need to purchase to make a pressure gauge? I've got a spare standard PF handle. I juts need to know what thread I need on the pressure gauge to fit the handle thread and anything else I need to get besides thread tape.

Cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55

Matt_Robbo45 said:


> Sorry if this is on the forums somewhere, but I can't find it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kit I need to purchase to make a pressure gauge? I've got a spare standard PF handle. I juts need to know what thread I need on the pressure gauge to fit the handle thread and anything else I need to get besides thread tape.
> 
> Cheers


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod

there you go - sometimes its easier to find on google - but most good info leads back to the forum


----------



## ashcroc

Matt_Robbo45 said:


> Sorry if this is on the forums somewhere, but I can't find it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kit I need to purchase to make a pressure gauge? I've got a spare standard PF handle. I juts need to know what thread I need on the pressure gauge to fit the handle thread and anything else I need to get besides thread tape.
> 
> Cheers


There's one on ebay that might work out cheaper than buying the bits separately.


----------



## Matt_Robbo45

Cheers folks


----------



## Liasis

Just did mine today... looking forward to all the tasty espressos! Thanks fab community x


----------



## L&R

After lots of experiments I found out that 9,5bar static works best for me. I don't think slow extraction flow gives us 1 bar difference, more likely 0,5 bar.

BR


----------



## les24preludes

L&R said:


> After lots of experiments I found out that 9,5bar static works best for me. I don't think slow extraction flow gives us 1 bar difference, more likely 0,5 bar.
> 
> BR


I just adjusted the OPV on a second Classic I just got as a spare. Right now it's 9.5 static so I'll try that out and see. My current Classic measured 10.3 today, so it seems I've been using a touch too much pressure.

Update: reduced my current Classic to 9.7. We'll see the results. Don't know how evident they will be.


----------



## Benreade

Hi guys, I only got about 180 degrees till it felt like I could turn no further, any thoughts?

Bit more background. Initial pressure test was off the scale, so I turned off immediately and proceeded to turn the 5mm. It was tight to get moving, but the machine was cold and ten years old so to be expected (gap to get my sockets back)

If I turn clockwise it's fine, then anti-clockwise and it hits the buffer again so guess I'm quite out of sync!)

Before I turn the machine on again, thought I'd come back to the forum for thoughts. Because the 'anti-clockwise' comment and my experience feels count-intuitive. Feels like I'm now on max pressure, when it should be loosened to reduce pressure.


----------



## ashcroc

Benreade said:


> Hi guys, I only got about 180 degrees till it felt like I could turn no further, any thoughts?
> 
> Bit more background. Initial pressure test was off the scale, so I turned off immediately and proceeded to turn the 5mm. It was tight to get moving, but the machine was cold and ten years old so to be expected (gap to get my sockets back)
> 
> If I turn clockwise it's fine, then anti-clockwise and it hits the buffer again so guess I'm quite out of sync!)
> 
> Before I turn the machine on again, thought I'd come back to the forum for thoughts. Because the 'anti-clockwise' comment and my experience feels count-intuitive. Feels like I'm now on max pressure, when it should be loosened to reduce pressure.


It's definately anti-clockwise to reduce pressure. It can be a bit of a mare to loosen of initially especially if it hasn't been done before. I used an allen bit in a screwdriver with another one through the handle for leverage when I did mine.


----------



## Benreade

It's really odd, I turned it clockwise and it dropped to 12 bar. It's very stuttery too so I'm wondering whether the gauge has had it.

I still suspect I've got a blocked thread too as I've only got 360 to 450 degree of total adjustment from top to bottom


----------



## Kez

Hey, I attempted this mod today, I was able to get the portafilter rigged up with a pressure gauge and adjust the OPV without much issue. However, no matter what I do the pressure needle just stays maxed out around 14 bar when the machine is on. If I open the steam valve, the pressure drops as you would expect. I have done 3 full turns anticlockwise and had apparently no change in pressure. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I decided not to keep adjusting the OPV after 3 rotations, but I didn't experience any resistance so presumably it could go further? Not sure if there are any risks to that so I backed off for now and put things as they were.

It's possible that my pressure gauge assembly has an issue but I'm not sure how much could go wrong with that, and I would expect any leaks or issues to result in lower reported pressure.. furthermore the pressure does drop as expected when tweaking the steam valve.

This machine is secondhand and around 13 years old, not sure if anyone else attempted mods or replaced parts before me so it may not have been at stock settings. Is it safe to just keep turning anticlockwise and see if the pressure eventually drops? Or could it be that the OPV is simply broken?

Thanks.


----------



## jimbojohn55

chances are that with a 13 yr old machine the opv has been replaced or fiddled with - keep adjusting should be ok


----------



## Kez

I kept going and eventually the pressure did drop, many thanks for the advice!


----------



## Umar

Does the earth wire need to be removed from the top of the machine to do this or is it just to make things a bit easier? I'd rather not touch it and just leave it where it is...


----------



## L&R

Umar said:


> Does the earth wire need to be removed from the top of the machine to do this or is it just to make things a bit easier? I'd rather not touch it and just leave it where it is...


leave it as it is, and work on OPV


----------



## patrickf

It's just easier to work on the machine without the top earth wire connected so you can remove the whole top/funnel assembly.

if you can work on the machine with it connected then do so. Otherwise it does simply pull off. Make sure you pull on the connector, not the cable as you don't want the cable pulling off the crimp connector.


----------



## Umar

Done the OPV mod today and just left the earth wire connected. Can't believe how much better my espresso is tasting - wish I done this years ago!

Took me a couple of hours to do everything. Getting the spout off the portafilter was a right headache and then the tube wouldn't come off the opv. Worth the effort though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Umar said:


> Done the OPV mod today and just left the earth wire connected. Can't believe how much better my espresso is tasting - wish I done this years ago!
> 
> Took me a couple of hours to do everything. Getting the spout off the portafilter was a right headache and then the tube wouldn't come off the opv. Worth the effort though


It does make a difference doing the OPV. Have you tried switching to something live Volvic (I couldn't believe how much changing the water makes a difference).


----------



## Giblet46

Just done my own OPV, taste is a little changed, big difference is with the cream and process. Before I was having to tamp down really quite hard to stop the water spurting through, now even a gentle tamp allows the water to pass through more slowly.


----------



## El carajillo

Another step along the learning curve:good:


----------



## Egglet

Just did this, reading 10 bar on the pressure gauge now! Took a few adjustments as the first 270 only brought it down from 13.5 to 12bar.

I used a 2 adjustable spanner technique (one more or less vertical and one perpendicular clamped on the handle of the vertical one) as i don't have anything big enough to remove the OPV valve.

Even though OP wrote this 8 years ago it is all fantastic.


----------



## chdmark

Great post! With the right tools this was very simple to do. Using the ratchet socket wrench with an extension made it super easy.


----------



## Caffeine fan

Thanks for this post - followed it yesterday and got it all sorted in no time and managed to get bang on 10 bar on the second attempt! Having all the right tools made it simple but the trickiest bit for me was getting the spout off the portafilter - having a workbench vice really helped here.


----------



## Paper Lawyer

AndyL, thank you for posting this guide and thank you to those of you who similarly maxed out the pressure gauge and posted about it - my own pressure gauge did exactly the same thing when I adjusted the OPV on my Gaggia this afternoon and finding similar experiences on this thread calmed me down!

It took 2 full anti clockwise turns to get my Gaggia down to 9 bar in the end.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Really good guide and really easy to do.

I bet I'm not the only one to snap the handle on the portafilter, glad I dont use this one anymore.


----------



## Andori

Did mine last night and went from about 11.5-12 bar before to 10 bar with 1/2 turn.

Big thanks to @ashcroc for pointing out my rookie mistake of leaving the basket in causing a massive leak path (which I originally thought was that the group seal needing replacing as water was pouring out).


----------



## Michael87

I have successfully done this.

One word of warning

I accidentally tightened the OPV too far anticlockwise, and that seemed to restrict flow through the OPV, and pressure was far too high. Peaking at 14bar before dropping.

I have just loosened clockwise 180deg, and it is now comfortable at 9bar.

And the taste is unbelievably better!


----------



## SoBo

Hi, all

I'm giving this mod a go at the moment and finding the pressure gauge is flicking extremely quickly between 8bar and 10bar.

Is this likely a problem with the gauge? Or the machine? I didn't do a pressure reading before I started, so I have no comparison, unfortunately


----------



## marcuswar

SoBo said:


> Hi, all
> I'm giving this mod a go at the moment and finding the pressure gauge is flicking extremely quickly between 8bar and 10bar.
> Is this likely a problem with the gauge? Or the machine? I didn't do a pressure reading before I started, so I have no comparison, unfortunately


That's quite normal if the gauge isn't oil filled to dampen the oscillations of the pump.


----------



## SoBo

marcuswar said:


> SoBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, all
> I'm giving this mod a go at the moment and finding the pressure gauge is flicking extremely quickly between 8bar and 10bar.
> Is this likely a problem with the gauge? Or the machine? I didn't do a pressure reading before I started, so I have no comparison, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite normal if the gauge isn't oil filled to dampen the oscillations of the pump.
Click to expand...

 Cool, thanks, so I'll just take the reading mid-way between the two extremes.


----------



## ratty

SoBo said:


> Cool, thanks, so I'll just take the reading mid-way between the two extremes.


 Seems quite a lot to me!

Mine wasn't oil filled and it did oscillate but only around 0.25 bar.

I would say it could be a faulty/worn gauge?


----------



## SoBo

ratty said:


> Seems quite a lot to me!
> 
> Mine wasn't oil filled and it did oscillate but only around 0.25 bar.
> 
> I would say it could be a faulty/worn gauge?


 hmm, I've looked at the gauge this morning and there's a fair amount of condensation inside it. I'll order a new gauge and try again


----------



## ZBeast

Can you post or link instructions to build the Gauge connection and what gauge you used?


----------



## HDAV

Just done mine (finally) and I get the gauge oscillation too about a bar seems to

be swing from 9.5-10.5 so going for that as it's 10 +/- 0.5 static so should be about 9 flowing?

the gauage came with the correct adapters


----------



## HDAV

ZBeast said:


> Can you post or link instructions to build the Gauge connection and what gauge you used?


 This is the one I bought https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161207194396

if mine is set correctly I guess I won't need the gauge again


----------



## SamV

i've just purchased the pressure gauge and have tried everything possible to get the spout off the portafilter with no luck. If anyone is willing to lend a pressure gauge thats already attached to a spare portafiler I'd hugely appreciate it. Obviously I'd pay postage both ways. Cheers!


----------



## tj893

SamV said:


> i've just purchased the pressure gauge and have tried everything possible to get the spout off the portafilter with no luck. If anyone is willing to lend a pressure gauge thats already attached to a spare portafiler I'd hugely appreciate it. Obviously I'd pay postage both ways. Cheers!


 Hi there, I recently did the OPV mod and struggled with the spout as well but managed in the end. Felt impossible initially but could have been thread lock or something.

Anyway my technique was putting the spout in the fold of a towel to give some grip (and avoid scratches) then using a large adjustable spanner (larger the better for extra leverage). Given the shape of the spout it was quite difficult to find a way of gripping but when I had it I then pressed the portafilter into a sofa cushion and applied bodyweight downwards on the spanner whilst pushing in the opposite direction with the other hand on the filter handle. Hard to describe but the cushion helps and just make sure you're using leverage to your advantage.


----------



## SamV

After much stress and torment I finally managed to get the spout off using this technique if anyone else is still struggling. However, I'm now getting a reading of 3bars?! Surely this cant be right? I've tightened everything to try minimise leaks.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/16250-double-spout-remove-as-easy-as-eating-a-pie-learn-this-technique-save-your-time/?do=embed

/monthly_2020_05/out_2020-05-26-08-38-47.mp4.b32d3174ab3d7eb97f39868587fecb69.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment out_2020-05-26-08-38-47.mp4


----------



## El carajillo

You appear to be joining two topics together ?

Have yo been adjusting the OPV ? Either the valve seat or seal is damaged / stuck with scale, or you have adjusted it back too far.

Check the pipe returning water to the tank when brewing, is there a continuous flow ?


----------



## SamV

El carajillo said:


> You appear to be joining two topics together ?
> 
> Have yo been adjusting the OPV ? Either the valve seat or seal is damaged / stuck with scale, or you have adjusted it back too far.
> 
> Check the pipe returning water to the tank when brewing, is there a continuous flow ?


 No I hadn't adjusted the OPV that was straight after attaching the gauge. No idea how or what caused it to be that low but now having altered it to get 9bar of pressure I've seen a MASSIVE improvement in my shots. Thanks to all for advise on this mod ✌.


----------



## sjm85

I might be speaking out of turn here, but IMHO this thread should be made a sticky in the gaggia forum.

I have literally spent years tinkering with my gaggia trying to get decent shots. I must have done every other mod except this (incl PID installation). I had assumed the original owner had already done this, but then saw how cheap it was to buy the gauge (thank you forum members). When I checked today, the pressure was off the scale. Finally, this has already started to give me amazing results.

For my addition to the thread, for anyone like me that didn't own a 17mm hex socket, I got this kit from Wickes. The extension and t-bar were perfect to get a very stubborn valve loose. I had tried to use a spanner as the OP had warned against, and promptly damaged the pipe going into the solenoid pipe. Thankfully this was easily repaired without needing a replacement. It took me about 5 seconds with this kit.


----------



## HDAV

If buying just to do the opv mod a set of box spanner's and a set of Allen keys is cheaper

Silverline 589709 Box Spanner Metric Set 8-19 mm - 6 Pieces https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0015NPPGA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_hIz0EbA1YR469

Rolson Hex Key Set, 1.5-10 mm - 10 Pieces https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001F66HHI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_VJz0EbT0W8QKD


----------



## Gary Ritson

Dear Andy,

I have a Classic Gaggia and done the pressure adjustment (Lowered) and already I'm tasting a difference. Also with the steam wand. 
I'd like to enquire about a PID for temperature. What are your thoughts please if you have a moment.

Kind regards

Gary


----------



## El carajillo

The PID is definitely a worthwhile mod. With the Mr Shades PID you can hold a more consistent temperature for brewing and better steaming performance.. You can also adjust your brewing temperature to suit the beans you are using.🤙


----------



## MrSmartepants

So, I'm confused a bit with the instructions. I've completely disassembled my boiler and valves and descaled everything. I've rebuilt it all using new seals and I'm unclear of the starting point adjustment for the OPV.

I've taken the OPV completely to bits, cleaned, and reassembled...where's the adjustment starting point?

Do you screw down the adjustment block clockwise until it bottoms out...THEN back off 270 deg counter-clockwise? If that's the case, then I get max pressure and no release at all.

I've got the adjustment block roughly half way up the threads. From this point, 90 deg turn clockwise and it won't release pressure, turn back 90 deg counter-clockwise and it releases pressure.

I'm waiting for a mate to send me his pressure gauge, so I'm adjusting blind right now but the flow rate seems the same whether it's fully open or barely open.

Anyone have further details on the adjustment procedure?


----------



## ratty

Measure from the top edge of the OPV (with the screw removed!) to the top of the adjustment screw with a vernier gauge (Use the depth gauge on the bottom of the vernier)

Make this depth 11.5mm. You will then be close to 9.5 bar pressure and can slightly tweak when pressure tested.

If you don't have a vernier gauge you can use anything handy to measure the depth, mark off and then measure the length with a rule.


----------



## MrSmartepants

That's great! Thanks!

When making adjustments, does clockwise increase or decrease the pressure?


----------



## ratty

Clockwise increases pressure


----------



## Bob Geldof 85

Will this pressure gauge fit to the bottom of my standard portafilter?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Pressure-Espresso-Machines-ESPRESS/dp/B00ONTGKNA

It says it's 3/8" male connector. I can't find the size of the standard Gaggia Classic portafilter 'hole' (?) listed online.


----------



## El carajillo

Yes it will fit, with the spout removed the thread is 3/8 BSP. :good:


----------



## Bob Geldof 85

Thanks! And do you just attach this to the portafilter then turn the machne on for a second or two? Does the water just escape through the solanoid valve?

Also, is that link I sent up there not just the same as these two parts? (£6.99 and £3.49 respectively) Or is there more to it than that?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rongzou-Pressure-Gauge-40mm-15-300/dp/B085ZY9Y9Y/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=Pressure+Gauge+up+to+14+bar&qid=1599577440&sr=8-11

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-8-NPT-Male-to-1-8-NPT-Female-Straight-Adapter-Blue-/362145644310


----------



## El carajillo

Remove the spout (can be tight) fit gauge firmly to P/F REMOVE BASKET lock into M/ch switch on, watch gauge until it steadies/ read your pressure.

NB It sometimes helps to fill the PF with water before attaching, this displaces any AIR in the gauge and prevents needle dancing about.

Turn off remove PF and gauge. See other posts on how to adjust pressure. OPV


----------



## BBBean

@Bob Geldof 85Looked at similar purchase a couple of weeks ago and ended up buying two items from same seller on eBay which arrived very quickly

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-1-8-BSP-Bottom-Entry-50mm-dial-0-200-ps-2-Inch-/120873578223

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-8-Bsp-Female-1-8-Female-Socket-Reducing-Bush-1-off/110726500653?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

One small tip from a previous discussion is to use some PTFE tape on the threads. I didn't and ended up with some water splashing inside the gauge, fortunately it dried out.


----------



## Bob Geldof 85

BBBean said:


> @Bob Geldof 85Looked at similar purchase a couple of weeks ago and ended up buying two items from same seller on eBay which arrived very quickly
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-1-8-BSP-Bottom-Entry-50mm-dial-0-200-ps-2-Inch-/120873578223
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-8-Bsp-Female-1-8-Female-Socket-Reducing-Bush-1-off/110726500653?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> One small tip from a previous discussion is to use some PTFE tape on the threads. I didn't and ended up with some water splashing inside the gauge, fortunately it dried out.


 Thanks for the tip! I'll buy those two parts then.

Where do you put the PTFE tape? On the join after you've put them together? Or on the thread of the pressure gauge before you screw the gauge to the socket?


----------



## El carajillo

Wind it clockwise onto the male thread on the P/F. 4 -- 6 turns.


----------



## BBBean

Wind PTFE tape onto each of the male threads before you tighten them into the reducing bush.


----------



## john_milsom

Anyone in Ireland have a pressure gauge I could borrow? Will pay for shipping


----------



## RDW_97

Is the original pressure gauge still being shared around? I just bought a gaggia classic (2019 model) and am struggling to slow down the extraction enough! I have tried to reduce grind size (I'm using a second hand mazzer super jolly) but it's still very fast - I assume that lowering the pressure will help with the issue at least slightly!

If anyone is willing to lend me the pressure gauge, I will of course pay for postage


----------



## HDAV

RDW_97 said:


> Is the original pressure gauge still being shared around? I just bought a gaggia classic (2019 model) and am struggling to slow down the extraction enough! I have tried to reduce grind size (I'm using a second hand mazzer super jolly) but it's still very fast - I assume that lowering the pressure will help with the issue at least slightly!
> 
> If anyone is willing to lend me the pressure gauge, I will of course pay for postage


 The 2019 on GC pro pressure isn't adjustable like the pre 2015 but you can buy replacement spring from @MrShades and bobbers for gauge


----------



## RDW_97

HDAV said:


> The 2019 on GC pro pressure isn't adjustable like the pre 2015 but you can buy replacement spring from @MrShades and bobbers for gauge


 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## AeroPrat

Hi Folks,

Got gifted a 2010(maybe) GC from my greengrocer in Dec! He'd lost the portafilter and wanted to de-clutter I guess 🙂

Looking to mod the OPV once I've sorted out a modded portafilter but just so I understand the reasoning:
- The gc's were manufactured to 12bar+ pressure in order to cope with the ESE pods?
- Tuning pressure down decreased flow rate and results in more consistant/balanced espresso?

Thanks for all the info, this easy to see why the thread is in it's 10th year 😂
I'll report back once I'm ready to carry out the mod.


----------



## londonstuff

Hello all,

A long time lurker here put I haven't posted before. Over Christmas I've literally pulled apart my 2004 Gaggia Classic to just the body and managed to put it together again. I couldn't open the boiler even with T-handle hex keys but had a 2011 GC in my cellar that a neighbour donated to me years ago and that I've never done anything with and which came apart beautifully to descale. There's a new stainless steel group head in there, shower screen and I'll continue to use my bottomless portafilter

The next jobs are the OPV and then getting the Aubins PID to work properly (it displays the temperature accurately but doesn't keep the temperature static at all).

Does anyone have the OPV gauge that I could borrow? Obviously I'm happy to pay postage both ways and also a deposit - which is fair enough given I haven't posted before - I'm in Central London if that makes a difference. If no one replies then I might just be forced into buying a Linea Mini 

Cheers all!

Michael


----------



## londonstuff

RDW_97 said:


> Is the original pressure gauge still being shared around? I just bought a gaggia classic (2019 model) and am struggling to slow down the extraction enough! I have tried to reduce grind size (I'm using a second hand mazzer super jolly) but it's still very fast - I assume that lowering the pressure will help with the issue at least slightly!
> 
> If anyone is willing to lend me the pressure gauge, I will of course pay for postage


 Hi @RDW_97. Did you ever get anywhere with this?


----------



## Alfieboy

londonstuff said:


> Hi @RDW_97. Did you ever get anywhere with this?


 It is in the "Pay it Forward" forum at the top although they're only £15-20 new


----------



## londonstuff

Uncletits said:


> It is in the "Pay it Forward" forum at the top although they're only £15-20 new


 Thanks Uncletits, I hadn't seen this. I've DMed the current person as I haven't got enough posts to write on that forum yet. Like many people, I suspect my pressure is far too high - it'll be really interesting to see.


----------



## HDAV

Uncletits said:


> It is in the "Pay it Forward" forum at the top although they're only £15-20 new


 £12 on eBay


----------



## Emmodd

Done this today with the group gauge. Very straightforward thanks to these instructions.


----------



## Poscaf

A quick query re: OPV mod.

I have an old Gaggia Classic (1998 with the blue and red coffee pot logos).
Would the pressure have been set initially at 12 bar on this model? If so, why did they do that, if the optimum pressure is 9 bar?


----------



## El carajillo

Poscaf said:


> A quick query re: OPV mod.
> 
> I have an old Gaggia Classic (1998 with the blue and red coffee pot logos).
> Would the pressure have been set initially at 12 bar on this model? If so, why did they do that, if the optimum pressure is 9 bar?


 The pressure is usually set to 15 bar, this was done to accommodate the use of the ''pressurised baskets''

to allow the use of pre-ground coffee.


----------



## Poscaf

Gracias El carajillo. I will adjust the OPV (even after all these years) and see what difference it makes. I always struggled to get a good crema when I grind my own beans.


----------



## HDAV

Poscaf said:


> Gracias El carajillo. I will adjust the OPV (even after all these years) and see what difference it makes. I always struggled to get a good crema when I grind my own beans.


 With the 9bar pressure you need to use a standard single wall basket the pressurised basket won't work


----------



## byjoshuawilliams

Hey all, just running a pressure test on my classic however the gauge needle is constantly fluctuating between about 14 and 11 VERY fast. I'm presuming the higher temperature is the right one however it would be useful if I could get it to sit still. Anyone had this before?


----------



## El carajillo

You probably have air trapped in the gauge which is compressing and rebounding.

Remove the P/F and empty, dribble water in to expel any air, fill up and try again.


----------



## byjoshuawilliams

El carajillo said:


> You probably have air trapped in the gauge which is compressing and rebounding.
> 
> Remove the P/F and empty, dribble water in to expel any air, fill up and try again.


 Yeah thanks I suspected that. Did try filling the gauge with water but it all dribbled out...


----------



## byjoshuawilliams

Turns out the gauge I have works best with no water added to the portafilter, and air forced out of system with the steam wand. Held a consistent reading for long enough. I suspect being cheap it vibrates with the water pressure.


----------



## Tanguero

Hi Andy,

Having had a Gaggia classic since 1991, replaced a couple of times for various reasons&#8230;..not so easy to get info before the internet&#8230;..

The last one bought new in 2013. Have always made reasonable espressos etc but always wanted to improve it. Now with the ready info on Youtube etc and forums like this it has become an obsession!
I had modified my machine to PID, heavy brass distribution plate, new Rancillio steam wand&#8230;.

My best upgrade was from Sage Pro grinder to Eureka Mignon Specialista XL64.

This was an expense that has proved very worthwhile. Once you start taking it seriously it is the proverbial 'Rabbit Hole'

Other bits and pieces include, spring loaded tamper, coffee weighing machine and a new Knock box.

The OPV mod to get the pressure down to 9 bars has been waiting for the pressure gauge to check progress&#8230;..

Overall a hobby with continuing things to tinker with&#8230;.

Andy, your photos and well written account helped a lot. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Argonaut

Unable to figbure out Pressue setting ....

Bought a pressure valve to fit Gaggia ....... followed steps here and initially as expected pressure was too high .... was over on the high pressure stop.

Backed it off .... but cannot figure out the pressure and needle osciallates wildly.

I have taken a short video (to large to upload), for those that know could you take a look an advise.






Hoping it does not mean my pump is failing.


----------



## ratty

Try filling the blind basket with hot water before locking it into the group head without spilling too much!

Gauge acts like that with too much air in the system.


----------



## Argonaut

I did remove fliter basket and fill holder fwith water first, and also opened wand vale to make sure water running freely there.


----------



## ratty

Only thing I can think of then is air getting in somehow either in machine, in portafilter seal or pressure gauge thread?


----------



## Argonaut

I cannot see any leaks and this amount of oscillation I would assume mean significant leak.


----------



## El carajillo

Is the gauge fitted directly to the PF ? If it is remove the blind basket then lock the PF in without the basket. If the gauge is fitted to the PF and you put the blind basket in you are isolating the gauge from the pressure.


----------



## Argonaut

The gauge is fitted direcvt (as per picture) and fliter basket is removed, I have no idea what you mean by a blind basket.

I followed the instructions ..... removed filter basket and filled with water ... nothing mentioned about a 'blind basket'

The pressure guage is defn not isolyated from warer as you can see in the video


----------



## El carajillo

Have you taken the OPV apart and checked the condition of the seal and the seat/ spring ?

Did you check to see if water was returning to the tank from the OPV ?.

Take care with the gauge you have , it is rated to 12 bar ? the pump can go up to 15 /16 bar.


----------



## ratty

Argonaut said:


> The gauge is fitted direcvt (as per picture) and fliter basket is removed, I have no idea what you mean by a blind basket.


 Sorry that was me mentioning a blind basket. It's what's fitted to test pressure with a front panel pressure gauge fitted.

Of course you use no basket when you are using a portafilter pressure gauge!


----------



## Argonaut

El carajillo said:


> Have you taken the OPV apart and checked the condition of the seal and the seat/ spring ?
> 
> Did you check to see if water was returning to the tank from the OPV ?.
> 
> Take care with the gauge you have , it is rated to 12 bar ? the pump can go up to 15 /16 bar.


 To be honest no &#8230; I just followed the steps.

I did take spring out, makes sure not broken, Idon't know how to remove anything further.


----------



## r50us68

I am hoping to make the adjustment, but want to confirm that I have the correct Gaggia with the Correct OPV.

The OP photos are not showing up from so many years ago

The serial number on my machine is RI9303/47 Mad in Romania

Date of manufacture is listed as 03/2015

Any chance someone has photos of the inside so I can compare mine?

Thank


----------

